# Racing to Sub10



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2010)

So I was like "Should I make a sub10 race thread?" and they were like "I'd do it" so I was like "k I'll do it"

This is targeted for people 10-15 seconds avg. Feel free to join in if you don't meet the requirements and I'll have fun ignoring you.

I'll try and get this going every week - I volunteer the dbone to help out if I can't make it for whatever reason.

*Weekly Update #5*

*All time ranking*

10.26 Escher
10.50 onionhoney
10.56 jtjogobonito
10.69 SimonWestlund
10.83 masterofthebass
10.87 Jai
10.98 Anthony
11.02 Zava
11.31 BigGreen
11.42 Yes, We Can!
11.55 Robert-Y
11.55 Ville Seppänen
11.58 stefanobevacqua
11.64 trying-to-speedcube...
11.74 DavidWoner
11.75 Morten
11.81 Sa967St
11.91 PatrickJameson
11.99 plechoss
12.00 deathbypapercutz
12.07 Weston
12.18 tsaoenator
12.22 DavidWoner
12.35 ManasijV
12.36 joey
12.41 amostay2004
12.58 Pedro
12.68 IamWEB
12.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
12.74 waffle=ijm
12.75 Edward_Lin
12.79 Kirjava
13.08 Meep
13.14 Konsta
13.60 Daniel Que
13.75 Tim Reynolds
13.79 keemy
13.81 qqwref
13.87 rickcube
14.02 goshypimple
14.43 Rubixcubematt
14.69 Dene
14.79 mmMarco17


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I volunteer the dbone to help out if I can't make it for whatever reason.



Oh fine, I'll help


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 19, 2010)

oh hell yes.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 19, 2010)

But now Rowe and Feliks and everyone else who may be sub-10 are all left out...lol, race to sub-5?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2010)

14.38, 13.83, (14.57), (10.58), 11.23, 13.46, 12.50, 12.79, 12.78, 12.34, 12.96, 11.60 = 12.79 avg12

I beat the avg5 weekly comp >_>


----------



## Pedro (Apr 19, 2010)

13.66, (11.56), 13.93, 12.13, 15.93, 13.25, 14.16, 12.66, 12.08, (DNF), 12.31, 12.55 = 13.27 avg

Should have warmed up better...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2010)

12.10, 11.34, 11.72, 12.36, 11.32, 12.46, (11.10), 13.36, 11.29, 11.95, 12.54, (16.23) => 12.04

Comment: I didn't warm up and I'm not going to just to make the challenge slightly harder for me. Even so, I think I should've gotten a sub-12 average, maybe it's got something to do with the fact that I just ate dinner?...


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2010)

I will join in, although I have no intention of ever getting sub10 >.<


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll join. Though I have sub 10ed already... I haven't had one in a while. A-V on the way should change that though


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2010)

ok sure I'll join


edit:

13.03, 12.77, 13.21, 10.66, 13.29, 13.22, 11.36, 13.21, 12.87, 11.31, 11.70, 11.68 => 12.44 avg12


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 21, 2010)

11.04, 13.91, 11.63, (9.65), 10.65, 11.33, 10.35, 10.49, (15.70), 12.56, 11.68, 11.84 = 11.55

the 15 was with orange on bottom


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> the 15 was with orange on bottom



I don't get it...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

oppblox <3


----------



## Diniz (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > the 15 was with orange on bottom
> ...



Orange cross... =P



Ah, Feliks should create a racing to sub8 =P


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2010)

Diniz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



Isn't it because Owstina always does the bottom red?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

You mean Green isn't partial neutral? I though he picked and white block...


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> You mean Green isn't partial neutral? I though he picked and white block...



red on bottom with white or yellow


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> red on bottom with white or yellow



Ahh. That makes a lot of sense. It's Kirjava I was thinking of. My friend is doing Orange corners with "Roux" as well.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 21, 2010)

(11.02), 11.75, 12.18, (13.84), 12.86, 12.19, 12.13, 11.06, 12.16, 11.61, 11.47, 11.75 => 11.91 avg12


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

This should be for 2x2


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This should be for 2x2



Because most people aren't sub 10 at 2x2 already, right?


----------



## Meep (Apr 21, 2010)

12.75, 13.14, 13.25, 13.47, 12.85, 11.97, 12.54, 13.34, (14.03), 13.89, (11.90), 13.57 -> 13.08 average ):


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This should be for 2x2



then join a race to sub-30 or something.


----------



## keemy (Apr 21, 2010)

13.42, 14.37, 15.62, 13.10, 14.77, 14.86, 18.13, 14.61, 13.28, 17.42, 14.58, 15.07 => 14.80 (oh yeah I'll have fun posting as the slowest person here each week XP at least others may feel better)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 21, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This should be for 2x2



Seriously? Basically everyone's sub10 (AT LEAST) at 2x2. Besides, it took me about a day and a half's work.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Seriously? Basically everyone's sub10 (AT LEAST) at 2x2. Besides, it took me about a day and a half's work.



I agree. I was sub-10 before I started. If you're not sub-10 on 2x2, all you really need is a bit of practice (and maybe a cube that doesn't suck).


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 21, 2010)

9.74, (19.65), 11.74, 11.68, 10.00, 12.16, 9.38, 10.24, 10.16, 9.14, (8.78), 10.72 = 10.50 avg12

 Not bad.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 21, 2010)

16.15, 14.96, 13.81, 13.21, (17.84), 13.75, 14.52, 14.69, (12.69), 14.44, 14.61, 15.08 = 14.52

meh. should be sub-14.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> 13.42, 14.37, 15.62, 13.10, 14.77, 14.86, 18.13, 14.61, 13.28, 17.42, 14.58, 15.07 => 14.80 (oh yeah I'll have fun posting as the slowest person here each week XP at least others may feel better)



Me vs you?

I think we'll be pretty even.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

(12.11) 14.75 16.66 15.69 16.53 17.78 14.69 14.92 17.95 (21.48) 16.33 17.52 = 16.28


I guess I'll be taking out last this week >.< I thought I was going to get off to a good start, then things went bad (stupid pop and 2 E perms).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 22, 2010)

(11.86), 12.34, 12.30, (14.28), 11.87, 12.42, 11.95, 13.95, 12.94, 13.46, 13.21, 12.76 --> 12.72

Sweet...


----------



## keemy (Apr 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > 13.42, 14.37, 15.62, 13.10, 14.77, 14.86, 18.13, 14.61, 13.28, 17.42, 14.58, 15.07 => 14.80 (oh yeah I'll have fun posting as the slowest person here each week XP at least others may feel better)
> ...






Dene said:


> (12.11) 14.75 16.66 15.69 16.53 17.78 14.69 14.92 17.95 (21.48) 16.33 17.52 = 16.28
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be taking out last this week >.< I thought I was going to get off to a good start, then things went bad (stupid pop and 2 E perms).




Whoops guess not, lol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty easy scrambles I think.

(14.79), 12.83, 10.99, 12.45, 12.74, 12.20, 11.37, 13.99+, (10.75), 14.09, 12.72, 11.93 => *12.53 avg12*


----------



## Shortey (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol.

12.86, 12.86 (15.15), 11.75, 12.61, 12.00, 13.06, 13.88 10.21 12.03, 11.43, 11.97 = 12.45


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Apr 22, 2010)

AVG: 11.58
Times: 11.38, 12.44, 10.38, 11.86, 11.36, (12.98), 12.33, 11.88, 11.55, 11.88, 10.74, (10.31).

normal AVG


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2010)

The scrambles are pathetic =o

(13.66), 12.21, 10.74, 11.15, 13.31, 11.83, 13.12, 11.94, (10.06), 11.77, 11.65, 11.39 = 11.91


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 22, 2010)

13.34, 11.36, 11.32, 10.62, 10.57, 11.23, 10.80, 13.97, 11.40, 13.94, 11.17, 11.23 = 11.64


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> The scrambles are pathetic




Yeah, I just did a white cross CFOP avg and got sub20. So I kinda agree ^_^


----------



## plechoss (Apr 22, 2010)

12.71, (16.08), 14.22, 11.16, (9.22), 11.27, 11.09, 13.61, 13.59, 10.90, 11.55, 9.86 = 11.99
good scrambles, normal average


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2010)

(9.03), (11.84), 9.47, 11.37, 10.21, 9.83, 11.19, 9.07, 11.17, 10.17, 9.54, 10.58 = 10.26

Really pleased with this, no warm up. Scrambles were pretty easy though, first pair prediction wasn't too hard for most.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 22, 2010)

12.88, 16.73, 14.26, 13.11, 12.21, 11.05, 13.31, 13.62, 13.22, 11.25, 12.18, 12.19 = 12.82
Good for me, but pathetic compared to you guys


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

Week 1:
*Average of 12: 13.87*
12.66, 14.97, 13.27, (11.78), 13.08, 14.75, 13.39, 14.13, 14.57, 14.12, (16.28), 13.73 

Um. So. I wasn't going to do this cuz I average around 15.3ish but yeah... This is a PB average of 12. My previous PB was 14.22. So... Wow.  I'm happy.


----------



## goshypimple (Apr 24, 2010)

(16.40), 15.49, 11.50, 16.30, 13.75, 14.98, 13.78, 12.61, 14.34, (11.01), 14.43, 15.10 --- 14.23 -.-

should have been sub 14.....


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 24, 2010)

18.60, 15.48, 14.54, 14.53, 13.09, 14.59, 13.40, 16.95, 13.38, 13.57, 13.03, 14.84 = 14.43 a12.


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 24, 2010)

12.80, 13.01, (13.61), 12.66, 13.00, 10.41, 12.71, 11.42, 11.84, (08.67), 10.36, 13.60 = 12.18

Done while slightly intoxicated.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 24, 2010)

tsaoenator said:


> Done while slightly intoxicated.



SOMEDAY, SOMEHOW, I'M GONNA MAKE IT ALL RIGHT BUT NOT RIGHT NOWWWW


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 24, 2010)

(11.71), 12.34, 13.04, 14.21, 13.17, (14.71), 13.57, 12.23, 14.23, 11.99, 14.08, 12.78 = 13.16
Good for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

13.12, 13.74, 13.36, 11.77, 10.65, 12.93, 12.18, 11.96, 12.40, 11.77, 11.56, 11.13 = 12.22

Kind of a bad start, nice finish.


----------



## Zava (Apr 26, 2010)

10.50, 12.10, 11.85, 11.95, 10.86, 10.76, 10.38, 9.60, 11.39, 13.91, 10.77, 9.58 => 11.02


----------



## Daniel Que (Apr 26, 2010)

13.18, 13.78, 13.18, 13.75, (14.52), 13.71, 13.93, 13.69, 13.37, 14.28, 13.13, (13.05) = 13.60

13.37


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

*Weekly Update #1*

Here are the results for week 1. Congrats to Escher for cheating his way to the top ^_^. Also lol Dene.

10.26 Escher
10.50 onionhoney
11.02 Zava
11.55 BigGreen
11.58 stefanobevacqua
11.64 trying-to-speedcube...
11.91 PatrickJameson
11.91 Yes, We Can!
11.99 plechoss
12.04 Robert-Y
12.18 tsaoenator
12.22 DavidWoner
12.44 Sa967St
12.45 Morten
12.53 amostay2004
12.72 deathbypapercutz
12.79 Kirjava
12.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
13.08 Meep
13.16 ManasijV
13.27 Pedro
13.60 Daniel Que
13.87 rickcube
14.23 goshypimple
14.43 Rubixcubematt
14.52 Tim Reynolds
14.80 keemy
16.28 Dene

*scrmbls for wk2;*

1. F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 F' L F B L' F' L' R' D2 F2 U' B F2 D2 R2 D' R'
2. L2 D' L' B' D2 F' R2 U F B D2 R2 F' B' L2 R D R D' R2 D F R' F' B'
3. F B R' B' F2 U' L' B F U' F2 D B F R U B' L' R2 B2 D2 B' D B2 D2
4. U2 F2 B R' B' R B D2 U2 R F2 L D' F' L2 R D2 U2 R' L F L' D' R' B
5. F' B' D B' D2 U' L2 U' D2 R D2 L' R U2 D' R U2 R' L U' R' U D' L D2
6. F2 R D L' R' D' F' B' D' B2 F D R F L2 U' D2 L' U2 B' U' D2 B' F2 D
7. D' U F R2 F2 R L D2 U R D L' R F L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 R' U' D F D
8. R2 D' L' U B2 R' U2 D2 L' F B' U2 B2 D U2 B D B2 D2 R2 B U D L2 R
9. R F' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R B U' L F L2 U B2 F2 U' L F2 B' R2 D R U' R2
10. L R D' R' B' R2 B F R' B' F' L2 F' L2 U' L' R2 F' R2 F2 B' R2 D2 L B
11. B' F2 D2 F2 L R D2 R' L U' R2 D2 L D2 F D U L2 D U2 L B L B2 F'
12. U' L' D U R D2 B2 R' F' B D' R2 B D2 L D' B R' F2 D B2 R' F R' D' 

due in on the 3rd


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2010)

kso, I didn't do first week. but am this week k


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm warm up better this time >.< . Man I got so totally owned.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 27, 2010)

*Average of (12...): 14.29*
13.50, 13.97, 14.39, (10.67), 11.62, 13.70, 13.86, 14.69, (16.73), 14.62, 16.59, 15.93

lol. Started good. Yay for the 10 and 11.


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> *Weekly Update #1*
> 
> Here are the results for week 1. Congrats to Escher for cheating his way to the top ^_^. Also lol Dene.



Yeah by 'not sub 10 already' do you mean 'hasn't achieved sub 10 avg of 12'?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

10.75, 9.08, 11.43, 13.47, 12.56, 10.94, 10.61, 11.68, 10.85, 10.97, 12.90, 11.71 --> 11.44


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

I never said 'not sub10 already' ^_^. I also didn't say you couldn't cheat ^_^.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 27, 2010)

10.56, 13.93, 10.56, 10.49, 11.35, (15.21), (9.18), 11.62, 11.67, 11.72, 12.48, 10.96 = 11.53 

meh


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

nice sig XD


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 27, 2010)

i know


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2010)

13.39, 12.75, 11.97, 11.79, 12.54, 11.39, 10.88, (8.80), 11.67, 11.51, 12.85, (14.58) => 12.07


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 27, 2010)

9.83, 9.83, (13.19), (8.84), 10.44, 10.09, 12.48, 9.69, 10.28, 11.48, 11.45, 10.64 = 10.62 

8.84 was a PLL skip.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

rickcube said:


> *Average of 14.29*
> 13.50, 13.97, 14.39, (10.67), 11.62, 13.70, 13.86, 14.69, (16.73), 14.62, 16.59, 15.93
> 
> lol. Started good. Yay for the 10 and 11.



I never knew people did averages of 14.29. Mine are usually 12 or 5.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2010)

Average: 12.74 seconds
Individual Times: 13.59, 13.13, 13.19, 11.54, 12.59, 13.56, (10.42), 13.55, 11.96, 12.45, (13.77), 11.86

lol Roux.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

This week was better. Just before I did this average I got my second best ever time of 10.33. It's now my third best ever time  . New PB with a PLL skip  . Unfortunately I lost it a bit at the end. I may or may not have banged my pinky into the doorknob running around >_>

Average: 14.69

15.44+ 14.03 14.86 14.08 (19.00) 11.62 (9.69) 14.17 17.50 13.64 17.14 14.42


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> New PB with a PLL skip  (9.69)


Awesome, I see you got it on video too!
It's too bad your reaction was cut off though. :/


----------



## Jai (Apr 27, 2010)

10.70, 12.46, 11.66, 11.61, 10.86, 10.99, 9.31, 11.21, 11.74, 11.62, 11.27, 10.85 = 11.25


----------



## goshypimple (Apr 27, 2010)

15.12,15.07,15.77,13.85,13.42,(16.99),(11.34),14.10,13.31	,13.82,14.04,15.30 -- 14.38 zzz


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 27, 2010)

13.60, 13.57, 12.72, (14.51), 13.53, 11.56, (10.03), 12.35, 12.35, 13.52, 12.62, 12.49 = 12.83

Too many nice PLL's  Should've been 13+ avg


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2010)

(10.19), 12.21, 12.93, 16.53, 11.10, 13.27, 11.95, 13.38, 14.61, 11.13, (16.79), 10.73 = 12.78



Spoiler



Lol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 27, 2010)

9.99, 9.46, 13.35, 12.58, 13.13, (14.66), (7.22), 11.75, 11.36, 12.66, 11.78, 10.11

Srsly wat


----------



## Konsta (Apr 27, 2010)

13.03, 12.70, 13.52, 14.98, 14.52, (15.20), 12.48, 14.36, 14.25, (11.34), 14.86, 13.93 = 13.86


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2010)

Average: 11.55

Individual times:
1.	10.91
2.	10.64
3.	12.66	
4.	(9.92)
5.	11.33
6.	11.92
7.	11.00	
8.	10.80
9.	11.39
10.	12.55
11.	12.30
12.	(12.97)

NWU (No warming up)


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2010)

14.16, 11.97, 10.90, 12.68, 11.28, 11.90, 9.56, 14.83, 13.69, 10.44, 13.32, 13.84 = *12.41 avg 12*

NL sub-10 woot. wish I can roll off the first 14..damn.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 28, 2010)

12.02, 15.90, 12.30, 12.86, 12.08, 12.59, 14.21, 11.00, (10.38), 11.47, (DNF), 11.40 = *12.58 avg*

Much better than last week, but still far from PB (11.31).

Had a pop on the 15.90, and another one on the 2nd to last. The last 5 were 11.29 avg5...


----------



## keemy (Apr 28, 2010)

15.33, 13.11, 15.01, 17.35, 12.61, 13.54, 15.10, 14.98, 14.50, 15.62, 16.54, 14.54 => 14.83 hmm I hope Dene fails again it was cool to be not last lol.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 28, 2010)

10.74, 11.41, 12.20, 12.58, 10.89, (14.07), (10.60), 12.45, 11.68, 12.36, 12.98, 12.72 --> 12.00

HAI GUYS I'M GOING TO PRETEND I ALWAYS AVERAGE THIS GOOD LOLZ


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

keemy said:


> 15.33, 13.11, 15.01, 17.35, 12.61, 13.54, 15.10, 14.98, 14.50, 15.62, 16.54, 14.54 => 14.83 hmm I hope Dene fails again it was cool to be not last lol.



Lol get fasta


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 28, 2010)

12.09, 12.73, 16.31, 14.58, 15.16, 16.13, 13.82, 15.71, 13.24, 14.77, 15.70, 16.03 = 14.79 avg


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 29, 2010)

11.38, 10.44, 11.27, (10.09), 12.25, 13.98, 12.36, (15.19), 12.78, 11.86, 11.78, 12.74 = 12.08


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2010)

14.63, 14.33, 13.05, 14.29, (11.34), (15.83), 11.71, 14.70, 14.68, 14.90, 13.35, 14.18 = 13.98

I sucked this week ^_^


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2010)

Moar.


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2010)

All time ranking is in the first post

*Weekly Update #2*

10.62 jtjogobonito
11.25 Jai
11.44 masterofthebass
11.53 BigGreen
11.55 Robert-Y
12.00 deathbypapercutz
12.07 Sa967St
12.08 Ville Seppänen
12.41 amostay2004
12.58 Pedro
12.74 waffle=ijm
12.78 Yes, We Can!
12.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
13.86 Konsta
13.98 Kirjava
14.29 rickcube
14.38 goshmypimple
14.83 keemy
14.69 Dene
14.79 mmMarco17

*scrmbls for wk3;*

1. F2 U' B' R F U L' R' U D F2 B' U B D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L U' B D2 B2
2. R2 B L' D2 L' R' D' U R2 L B L2 D' U F2 B2 L' R2 U2 D R2 D U' F B'
3. D2 L R F' L2 U' D' R' D' B' L U2 F R2 U2 D R U' B R F' L' D L D
4. R2 D2 U' R' L2 F D' B U2 D' R' L D2 U' R' D2 L2 R F B2 L F2 B U B'
5. D' F' U F R2 F2 B' U' L' U B2 U R' B2 R' F2 L F2 B' R' L D F2 D2 U'
6. L2 U D2 R F' D' F2 R2 D' L' R F2 U F2 L' B F L' U' B' R D2 F2 D R'
7. L R2 D' R' L2 D R2 B' U' B2 D B2 F2 R L' U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' F2 L' F' L
8. L2 F' L B R L' B R' L F' L2 D2 F2 B D2 R' B D' L2 F R2 F' D2 B' F
9. U' B2 R' U2 R2 B' F D' F2 R' F2 B2 U' R' U' D' F2 R2 D F L U2 R2 F U2
10. B L2 R F' R L D2 R B2 D' L F' U R F2 B' L D U' L R F' D F R'
11. U F2 U R U F' D L' D U L' F R' L2 U' R F B2 L' R' F' R2 F' U2 F2
12. D' R F L U R2 B' D2 L' B U' F' B2 L2 B' R2 B2 F U' D R F2 U' D' L' 

avgs due in on the 11th


----------



## joey (May 4, 2010)

11.16, 11.94, 11.75, (15.28), 13.06, 13.41, 11.15, 12.71, 12.58, (10.52), 13.66, 12.15 -> 12.36


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 4, 2010)

13.01, 12.86, 15.69, 13.38, 15.82, 14.43, 12.32, (9.73), 14.66, 11.33, (17.23), 12.80 = 13.63
So many fail times xD


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2010)

15.17, 14.35, 11.85, (10.36), 11.32, (19.25), 12.32, 13.38, 15.52, 12.03, 12.00, 12.57

13.05 avg, times were all over the place


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2010)

12.72, 12.41, (13.51), 10.96, 12.18, 12.09, 13.41, 11.80, 11.92, (9.93), 12.51, 11.43 => *12.14 avg12 *(σ = 0.65)


----------



## keemy (May 4, 2010)

12.49, 17.01, 16.34, 15.21, 15.02, 14.11, 14.76, 12.55, 13.86, 12.85, 18.21, 12.94 => 14.46

dear Dene,
HA BEAT THAT MANG.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 4, 2010)

If anyone has ever reached sub-10, then there would be more than 2 sub-10 averages on WCA. Faz is the only one.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> If anyone has ever reached sub-10, then there would be more than 2 sub-10 averages on WCA. Faz is the only one.



...

No

...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2010)

13.43, 11.46, 12.81, 12.31, 11.16, 12.60, 12.04, 11.81, 11.10, 12.49, 13.15, 13.10 = 12.29 

failending


----------



## BigGreen (May 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> If anyone has ever reached sub-10, then there would be more than 2 sub-10 averages on WCA. Faz is the only one.


Getting sub 10 is hard


----------



## Escher (May 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> If anyone has ever reached sub-10, then there would be more than 2 sub-10 averages on WCA. Faz is the only one.



Wait until you compete, and wait until you get anywhere near as fast, and you'll understand why it's the case that there is only one sub 10 average currently. 

To be fair to you, there should be more good averages in comp, that's true.


----------



## shelley (May 4, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> If anyone has ever reached sub-10, then there would be more than 2 sub-10 averages on WCA. Faz is the only one.



Wow, we got a regular Sherlock Holmes here!

So I guess you've never solved a cube faster than 32.41 seconds? That's what it says in the WCA database.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

lol, why am I even trying this

13.66, 13.84, (12.33), 14.71, 12.51, 15.04, 15.52, (16.21), 13.07, 14.24, 13.00, 16.20 => 14.18


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> lol, why am I even trying this
> 
> 13.66, 13.84, (12.33), 14.71, 12.51, 15.04, 15.52, (16.21), 13.07, 14.24, 13.00, 16.20 => 14.18


cuz ur osum, try doing 3x3 on a 5x5, see if you get better


----------



## masterofthebass (May 4, 2010)

10.56, 14.26, 11.21, 8.13, 11.31, 9.90, 16.37, 10.40, 12.04, 10.43, 12.26, 9.52 -- 11.19

i suck


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ...
> 14.29 rickcube
> 14.38 goshmypimple
> *14.83 keemy
> ...



 oh on way that's so unfair. After all my hard work  .



keemy said:


> 12.49, 17.01, 16.34, 15.21, 15.02, 14.11, 14.76, 12.55, 13.86, 12.85, 18.21, 12.94 => 14.46
> 
> dear Dene,
> HA BEAT THAT MANG.



It's on g-unit.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > lol, why am I even trying this
> ...



lol wut, I average like 20 on that


----------



## cincyaviation (May 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


i was joking, what happened to your awesome FII turning speed?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 5, 2010)

12.37, 13.88, 22.68, 13.95, 13.84, 13.87, 14.04, 14.59, 12.81, (11.54), 15.51, (46.22) --> 14.75


----------



## Jai (May 5, 2010)

11.11, 14.01, 10.16, 10.86, 11.34, 11.83, 11.59, 12.36, 10.59, 10.86, 11.99, 10.39 = 11.29 (σ = 0.61)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 5, 2010)

10.74, (13.67), 11.84, 12.73, 12.28, 10.84, 12.45, 13.17, 12.74, 12.17, 12.24, (10.50) = 12.12 :/


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2010)

If this is still around a month from now (almost exactly a month), I'll join and then the real race begins. >=D


----------



## goshypimple (May 6, 2010)

14.06, (17.45), 12.76, 12.86, 13.81, 15.29, 12.64, 15.57, 14.59, (12.40), 14.47, 16.14 - 14.22 avg


----------



## Konsta (May 6, 2010)

(10.82), 11.31, 11.64, 15.23, 13.81, 14.34, 14.65, 11.44, 12.30, 14.01, 14.93, (16.28) = *13.37* Messed up the average, but I think this covered it


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


It was only awesome for me


----------



## amostay2004 (May 6, 2010)

12.63, (15.76), 13.08, 13.80, 12.42, 12.67, 13.49, 12.59, 12.46, (10.86), 13.05, 11.12 = *12.73 avg12*


----------



## BigGreen (May 7, 2010)

(10.07), 11.27, 11.45, 11.82, 10.56, 11.91, 11.20, 11.10, (12.43), 10.14, 12.20, 11.75 = 11.34 avg 12


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> (10.82), 11.31, 11.64, 15.23, 13.81, 14.34, 14.65, 11.44, 12.30, 14.01, 14.93, (16.28) = *13.37*



LEET AVERAGE!
1337.


----------



## ianini (May 7, 2010)

So I'm guessing I go here because I finished the Sub-15 challenge.


----------



## onionhoney (May 7, 2010)

12.21, 10.30, (13.97), 11.25, 13.30, 10.69, 10.37, 12.90, 10.21, (9.94), 10.39, 10.91=11.25

made so many mistakes in F2L...


----------



## Konsta (May 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > (10.82), 11.31, 11.64, 15.23, 13.81, 14.34, 14.65, 11.44, 12.30, 14.01, 14.93, (16.28) = *13.37*
> ...



Yeah, that's why I commented it


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2010)

11.34, 18.48, 10.35, 10.15, 14.44+, 11.04, 12.51, 13.17, 9.33, 11.24, 10.58, 12.41 = 11.72

Counting 14 =3


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.79

Every week I get a little bit worse...  Barley sub 15 this week. 



Spoiler



1. 13.73 
2. 15.71 
3. 14.33
4. 15.79
5. (18.72) <----Epic F2L fail. No corners on top after cross. 
6. 14.36
7. 15.74 
8. (13.22) 
9. 13.44 
10. 14.55 
11. 14.50 
12. 15.75


----------



## Pedro (May 8, 2010)

12.77, 12.40, (15.47), (11.00), 12.86, 11.80, 13.05, 12.58, 13.81, 11.40, 13.50, 12.69 = *12.69*

Bleh


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 8, 2010)

Average: 13.17 seconds
Individual Times: 13.87, 14.85, 13.47, 12.64, 12.70, 12.56, 14.59, 12.96, (11.03), 12.27, 11.83, (19.05)

normal.


----------



## Konsta (May 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Average of 12: 14.79
> 
> Every week I get a little bit worse...  Barley sub 15 this week.
> 
> ...



You're just going the wrong way, no biggie. Turn around


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2010)

ugh
16.84 14.20 15.73 14.73 14.69 16.41 (14.20) (16.91) 14.59 15.86 16.08 15.55 = 15.47

No good times and a few silly mistakes. keemy wins this time >_>


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2010)

10.08, 11.59, (12.02), 10.83, 11.96, 10.09, 11.43, 11.69, 11.94, 11.58, (8.63), 11.03 - 11.22
Good slowest time.

lolol 
best avg5: 11.32


----------



## ManasijV (May 9, 2010)

11.01, 12.83, 10.95, 12.81, 14.03, 12.33, 18.30, 14.22, 12.21, 14.47, 14.62, 13.04
13.16
Amazing start. Bad end.


----------



## Kirjava (May 13, 2010)

Exciting stuff; keemy overtakes Dene this week in the all time rankings.

*Weekly Update #3*

11.19 masterofthebass
11.22 Anthony
11.25 onionhoney
11.29 Jai
11.34 BigGreen
11.72 Yes, We Can!
12.12 Ville Seppänen
12.14 Sa967St
12.29 DavidWoner
12.36 joey
12.69 Pedro
12.73 amostay2004
13.05 Kirjava
13.16 ManasijV
13.17 waffle=ijm
13.37 Konsta
13.63 Hyprul 9-ty2
14.18 qqwref
14.22 goshypimple
14.46 keemy
14.75 deathbypapercutz
14.79 rickcube
15.47 Dene

*scrmbls for wk4;*

1. D' F B L R' B F2 U2 F' B2 R F2 R L U F2 D R2 L F U2 L' R D2 F2
2. F' U' B' U B' F2 R' U' B L F2 R D2 R' L F' D2 F2 R' L2 D U' B2 L' R2
3. R' D2 U L D2 F' D' R' D' R' U R' F' R L' B D' U' F' B' D' U F' B' R2
4. U' D2 F2 D2 B' L D' R2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 D U L F B2 R' F2 R' U2 L D R
5. L2 F B2 L2 D F' R' B2 U2 D2 B' F' U B' U D2 R' F B2 D' B L2 F B' R2
6. L' F U2 B' U' F' U' B' U B U F2 U2 R B2 D2 L D2 B' R2 U2 R2 L U2 R
7. D R D R' B' L2 D U2 B' F' D2 F2 D F L D L R' D B U' D R2 B2 L2
8. B2 L' B U D B2 L B' R B U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B L' D2 B' U' D2 B' U2 B' U2
9. D R' L2 F R2 F2 D' U F R U' D' F2 D U' F2 R2 U R L2 D R B2 D2 B
10. R2 F2 D2 B' L' R' D' U' L B' F' R L F' R U2 B2 F' R L2 B' U' F2 B R
11. D2 B' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 F D' F D2 F2 U2 F U' D' B2 U2 R' U D' R D U B'
12. F2 R2 F' R2 D L2 F' B R D F2 D' F' U2 L F' B L B R2 L' U2 B' R' F2 

avgs due in on the 20th


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

22.11, 18.11, 21.74, 23.32, 20.05, 20.62, 22.29, 19.95, 23.61, 15.17, 18.97, 20.03 = 20.72

Not bad. I had more than half were sub-21, which is nice. Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of the bad ones with more practice (and CMLL).


----------



## cincyaviation (May 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 22.11, 18.11, 21.74, 23.32, 20.05, 20.62, 22.29, 19.95, 23.61, 15.17, 18.97, 20.03 = 20.72
> 
> Not bad. I had more than half were sub-21, which is nice. Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of the bad ones with more practice (and CMLL).


shouln't this be in the race to sub 15?


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2010)

current avg12: 13.81 (σ = 1.21)
(17.11+), 14.37, (10.62), 13.30, 16.72, 14.26, 13.35[pop], 13.03, 12.09, 13.48, 12.88, 14.67

Not a bad average, but the counting 16 was annoying.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> shouln't this be in the race to sub 15?



Why?


----------



## Sa967St (May 13, 2010)

12.63, 13.13, 11.29, 11.92, 12.75, 11.30, 12.19, 12.95, (13.72), (10.52), 11.74, 10.53 => 12.04 (σ = 0.80)


----------



## masterofthebass (May 13, 2010)

11.71, 10.91, 10.76, 9.70, 12.86, (14.88), 9.27, 10.06, 9.38, 11.95, 11.73, (8.65) --> 10.83


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 22.11, 18.11, 21.74, 23.32, 20.05, 20.62, 22.29, 19.95, 23.61, 15.17, 18.97, 20.03 = 20.72
> ...



Dene will thank him xP


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 13, 2010)

13.94, 14.09, 11.65, 10.53, 13.32, 13.34, 13.79, 13.51, 13.04, 10.39, 12.46, 13.25 = 12.88


----------



## Jai (May 13, 2010)

9.85, 11.40, 12.72, 10.38, 10.74, 11.27, (13.50), 10.01, 11.50, (9.35), 10.39, 10.45 = 10.87
dan


----------



## Kirjava (May 13, 2010)

ohwow


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2010)

Darn it. Bad start, better finish.

16.31 16.05 15.72 14.17 14.58 (19.75) 13.56 15.02 (13.25) 14.19 14.41 15.75 = 14.98.


----------



## Weston (May 13, 2010)

11.04, 27.90, 11.68, 11.25, 12.85, 12.15, 12.26, 12.65, 10.38, 13.90, 12.13, 10.80 = 12.07


----------



## amostay2004 (May 13, 2010)

13.30, 13.44, 12.53, 11.04, 13.51, 14.40, 12.27, 11.34, 15.36, (10.55), 11.17, (15.70+) = *12.84 avg12*

Ughh..stupid +2


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 14, 2010)

13.85, 12.01, 13.47, (11.66), 12.61, 13.85, 12.80, 15.52, 13.99, 11.69, 13.85, (15.53) --> 13.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> 13.85, 12.01, 13.47, (11.66), 12.61, 13.85, 12.80, 15.52, 13.99, 11.69, 13.85, (15.53) --> 13.36



Aww, if only you had been just slightly slower.


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > 13.85, 12.01, 13.47, (11.66), 12.61, 13.85, 12.80, 15.52, 13.99, 11.69, 13.85, (15.53) --> 13.36
> ...


there's nothing wrong with just being leeg


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2010)

12.13, (15.93), 11.55, 10.68, 12.09, 13.03, 11.28, (10.09), 13.03, 11.41, 11.15, 14.30 = 12.07

Bad

EDIT: I'm tied with Weston =3


----------



## goshypimple (May 14, 2010)

14.89, 13.31, 13.33, 11.18, 14.00, 17.12, 10.92, 14.07, 16.86, 13.43, 14.01, 15.15 = 14.02 average

grrrrr


----------



## joey (May 14, 2010)

11.91, (14.27), 14.15, 12.60, 13.43, 12.62, 12.72, (5.10), 12.25, 13.10, 12.51, 12.42 -> 12.77
lol


----------



## amostay2004 (May 14, 2010)

5.10 wut


----------



## joey (May 14, 2010)

erm, wut.

I closed qqtimer.. so I don't know what happened there. Eugh.


----------



## BigGreen (May 15, 2010)

(13.71), (9.23), 12.54, 9.77, 11.40, 12.44, 9.96, 11.04, 10.94, 10.75, 12.98, 11.32 = 11.31

...so inconsistent


----------



## ribonzz (May 15, 2010)

Sub 10? how many years should i practice to get sub 10??


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sub 15 yet, but since that thread is dead, should I join here?
avg low 16, high 15.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'm not sub 15 yet, but since that thread is dead, should I join here?
> avg low 16, high 15.





> Dene will thank you xP


----------



## keemy (May 15, 2010)

13.55, 13.63, 14.89, (11.47), (17.06), 16.45, 12.66, 12.40, 15.23, 11.94, 16.05, 14.87= 14.17

blah 2 counting 16s


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 15, 2010)

13.78, 12.46, 11.50, 13.52, 14.05, 13.84, 11.38, 15.59, 15.90, 14.00, 12.84, 17.77 = 13.75


----------



## ManasijV (May 17, 2010)

10.89, 11.56, 13.75, (14.49), 12.96, 10.63, 12.16, 13.19, 12.40, 14.22, 11.79, (10.35) = 12.35
Just brilliant for me. First and last were PLL skips. 
I think have finally realised when to slow down. Medium turn speed works best for me too.
Best avg 5 = 12.45 (> Best avg 12??)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> Best avg 5 = 12.45 (> Best avg 12??)



Yes, this is actually possible 


Just an extreme example of an avg12:

(5.35), 20.58, 21.68, 19.68, 18.57, 24.03, (28.02), 21.88, 18.54, 19.78, 20.50, 5.97

current avg5: 19.61 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 19.61 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 19.12 (σ = 4.65)
best avg12: 19.12 (σ = 4.65)

Here you go  It's all about the proportion of the good/bad solves. Here you can see, that there is a counting 5 in the avg. But there is no avg5 where a 5 is counting


----------



## Konsta (May 19, 2010)

Almost forgot to participate:

13.80, 12.68, 13.20, 13.25, 13.33, 13.80, 11.08, 12.31, 13.78, 14.21, (14.23), (10.96) = 13.14

All solves were non-lucky. Slightly better than I expected.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 19, 2010)

11.13, 10.57, 11.71, 10.25, 11.44, 12.03, 9.85, 11.62, 11.65, 10.16, 11.84, 10.75 = 11.11


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.71
16.36, (19.28+), 14.06, 14.36, 16.17, 13.73, 12.52, 14.60, (12.23), 16.80, 12.96, 15.53

lol. Only .08 better than last week. I wasn't sure I'd sub 15 this until the 12.52.


----------



## Konsta (May 20, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> 11.13, 10.57, 11.71, 10.25, 11.44, 12.03, 9.85, 11.62, 11.65, 10.16, 11.84, 10.75 = 11.11



Omg, Simon. Since when did you start to film with good angle? Subsubsub


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 20, 2010)

11.95, 11.98, (11.08), 11.73, 12.78, 13.11, (18.36), 12.95, 13.17, 12.22, 14.34, 13.30 = 12.75


----------



## Kirjava (May 20, 2010)

*Weekly Update #4*

10.83 masterofthebass
10.87 Jai
11.11 SimonWestlund (OMG ELF ELF)
11.31 BigGreen
12.04 Sa967St
12.07 Weston
12.07 Yes, We Can!
12.35 ManasijV
12.75 Edward_Lin
12.77 joey (lol 5)
12.84 amostay2004
12.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
13.14 Konsta
13.36 deathbypapercutz
13.75 Tim Reynolds
13.81 qqwref
14.02 goshypimple
14.17 keemy
14.71 rickcube (cool that you video'd it)
14.98 Dene

*scrmbls for wk5;*

1. L R2 U2 B2 F L R' D' R2 D2 U' F' D' R F2 D B L' R B L2 B2 F' L2 B
2. L R U2 R' L F' U R2 L U' B' R D2 R' D' F' U B U' D' R L2 U F' L'
3. F L2 B' D2 L2 B L R2 F R B' L2 F' U' R2 D' F R2 U2 F R2 L F2 B2 D
4. B2 U' B2 U2 F D2 F' U' R2 U F D' U2 B2 D B' R' B2 F' D2 U F' D2 U R
5. D2 R U' F' B U D' F L' D2 B' F2 D' U F' B2 R' L' D2 R' B U D F2 U2
6. U2 R' D B2 R2 L F2 U2 L2 R2 F R U D B' L' R2 F U2 B U2 D F L' U2
7. R' F2 L B' F D2 B2 D L B F R' U D2 B2 D' L F L2 F' U F2 U' B' F'
8. L' U2 F' L2 B' U' F' L' B2 F' R' B2 R' D' U L B' U' B2 R' B2 D R2 L D'
9. L2 F2 R' D' L B D2 F2 R2 D U F2 R' F D R' L' U2 D' F2 R2 F' R' F2 L'
10. D R' D' L F' L R D' R' B' U2 D B2 U' L B F' D B2 L2 R2 U' R U D'
11. R' U2 L' R' D L B R F U2 F R L' F' R U' R2 F' R' F2 D' U' B D' B2
12. B2 U R' L U' D2 R L2 F2 D' B F' R' B2 F2 L U B2 F L R F' R F2 R'

.txt file for CCT (tx jtjogobonito)

Due in on the 27th


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2010)

Anyone else notice we are already half a week behind?


----------



## Kirjava (May 20, 2010)

There's like 2-3 days of leeway every week 

I say it should be in by the 27th, but it'll probably be the 30th.

EDIT; Idea: at some point we should have POWER RAPID AVERAGE MEGA WEEK where I update once a day for a week for the lulz. y/n? OR WE COULD HAVE A SPECIAL AVG100 WEEK IDK IM JUST THINKING OF COOL THINGS WE COULD DO FOR FUN


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> EDIT; Idea: at some point we should have POWER RAPID AVERAGE MEGA WEEK where I update once a day for a week for the lulz. y/n? OR WE COULD HAVE A SPECIAL AVG100 WEEK IDK IM JUST THINKING OF COOL THINGS WE COULD DO FOR FUN



yes and YES


----------



## Jai (May 21, 2010)

10.23, 12.12, 10.89, 11.10, (16.32), 10.65, 11.09, (9.26), 10.82, 11.65, 10.89, 10.41 = 10.98

POWER RAPID AVERAGE MEGA WEEK and SPECIAL AVG100 WEEK are okay with me, as long as they're not at the end of June (that's when my exams are).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 21, 2010)

11.89, 12.24, 12.44, (11.39), 11.78, 12.99, 13.35, (14.96), 13.14, 13.87, 12.03, 11.61 --> 12.53

WOWOWOWOW my quantum final is tomorrow morning and I AM NOT STUDYING WHY AM I SO LAZY WOWOWOWOW


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2010)

11.40, 11.37, 13.10, 12.83, (13.53), (9.80), 11.58, 12.33, 11.13, 12.89, 11.62, 9.89 => 11.81 (σ = 0.93)


----------



## Pedro (May 21, 2010)

15.00, 12.53, 14.92, 15.18, 13.09, 13.58, 14.29, (15.20), 14.58, 14.89, 13.24, (12.35) = 14.13
Bleeeeh! Didn't really cube the past few days, so...


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 21, 2010)

10.89, 10.36, 9.59, 10.44, 9.97, 11.66, (7.98), 10.39, 11.17, 9.70, 11.38, (11.78) = 10.56

7.98 was a PLL skip


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2010)

not so good
(11.76), 15.57, 13.46, 12.85, 15.03, 13.07, 15.26, 14.08, 14.53, 16.10, (17.88), 16.20 => 14.62


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 21, 2010)

Definitely like both of the ideas for other formats.



deathbypapercutz said:


> 11.89, 12.24, 12.44, (11.39), 11.78, 12.99, 13.35, (14.96), 13.14, 13.87, 12.03, 11.61 --> 12.53
> 
> WOWOWOWOW my quantum final is tomorrow morning and I AM NOT STUDYING WHY AM I SO LAZY WOWOWOWOW



slacker.

I'll probably do this tomorrow. You know, after I'm done with the quantum final. Which I'm now going back to studying for.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Idea: at some point we should have POWER RAPID AVERAGE MEGA WEEK where I update once a day for a week for the lulz. y/n? OR WE COULD HAVE A SPECIAL AVG100 WEEK IDK IM JUST THINKING OF COOL THINGS WE COULD DO FOR FUN



Definitely!


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2010)

XD Kirjava my PB avg12 is tied with yours.


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

Is it? My PB is 12.31.


----------



## Shortey (May 21, 2010)

11.72, 11.94, 11.66, 13.75, 11.61, 11.55, 10.77, 10.36, 11.68, 11.93, 11.34, 13.28 = 11.75

Nice!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 21, 2010)

10.85, 10.13, (14.43), 10.00, 11.85, 11.91, 10.19, 11.61, 10.01, (9.70), 11.78, 10.22 --> 10.85


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 21, 2010)

12.23, 13.43, (15.79), 12.81, 11.83, 12.69, 14.05, 12.43, 12.80, 13.22, 11.88, (10.41) = 12.74
No warmup


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 21, 2010)

(15.93+), 11.53, 11.89, 13.72, 10.75, (9.31), 11.75, 10.98, 11.70, 10.32, 10.97, 10.56 = 11.42

Nice one  Too bad about the counting 13...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 21, 2010)

11.84, 16.22, 13.23, 12.84, 13.55, (16.26), 13.00, 11.01, 12.90, 11.15, 11.57, (10.08) = 12.73
Last solve is PLL skip. I did the wrong OLL on the 13, but I ended up with a H perm, so its cool.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 21, 2010)

11.47, 11.41, 9.72, 13.05, 12.08, 12.06, 10.53, (15.45), 12.09, 12.52, (9.28), 10.53 = 11.55


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2010)

11.96, 10.02, 11.30, 11.05, 10.00, 9.76, 11.89, 9.68, 10.72, 10.52, (7.72), (18.06) = 10.69

Good 

PLL skip on the 7


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 21, 2010)

(17.59), 13.38, 15.19, 13.90, 12.27, 14.06, 13.81, 17.53, (12.09), 15.06, 14.88, 13.02 = 14.31

meh. Counting 17s aren't fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2010)

11.76, 11.18, 12.33, 13.26, 11.86, 10.02, 12.08, 12.35, 12.74, 12.40, 9.78, 10.69

current avg5: 11.82 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: *11.79* (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: *11.74* (σ = 0.82)

lololo


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Is it? My PB is 12.31.



Woops... Well, it ties the avg you have in this thread.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2010)

11.83, 12.17, 12.26, 11.76, 12.47, 14.12, 13.07, 12.47, 11.93, 14.63, 12.28, 11.54 = *12.43 avg12*


----------



## blah (May 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> 11.76, 11.18, 12.33, 13.26, 11.86, 10.02, 12.08, 12.35, 12.74, 12.40, 9.78, 10.69
> 
> current avg5: 11.82 (σ = 0.79)
> best avg5: *11.79* (σ = 0.47)
> ...



Inconsistent D:<


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2010)

10.79, 12.65, 13.33, 13.23, (9.76), 11.10, 14.32, 12.66, (14.60), 14.15, 12.71, 11.89 = *12.68*

O_O

As far as I'm concerned. This is my PB! 

10.79 was an PLL skip (bleh OLL execution, I wasn't entirely warmed up)
9.76 was an OLL skip, one of my fastest solves EVER.

First 5 solves are 12.22 avg5.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2010)

I did crap, no point posting the times. I just don't have time to practise at the moment.


----------



## Konsta (May 26, 2010)

13.60, 15.65, 14.95, 13.66, 13.60, (12.02), 12.22, (16.74), 13.24, 13.00, 13.40, 12.71 = 13.60


----------



## plechoss (May 26, 2010)

11.45, 13.47, 13.17, 14.33, 11.97, 11.95, (14.47), 11.42, 12.16, 12.92, (11.16), 11.78 = 12.46  
11.16 - 


Spoiler



scramble - R' U2 L' R' D L B R F U2 F R L' F' R U' R2 F' R' F2 D' U' B D' B2
R' F2 R F y D R' D2 F' D U
y' R U' R' 
U l U' R' U
F z R U' R' U
x F' U' L' U L F
R' U' R U M U' R' U r U


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 11.16 -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


that F2L is so nice O_O clicky
also, CLL+ELL?


----------



## plechoss (May 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> also, *CLL+ELL*?


Yes, but it was one look - I create algs like this for some ZBLL cases  CFOP is my main method


----------



## keemy (May 27, 2010)

14.79, 12.94, (16.14), 14.40, (11.98), 13.75, 13.20, 15.81, 14.50, 13.68, 12.29, 12.53 => 13.79

=]


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2010)

*Average of 12: 15.10*
13.66, (10.15), 12.54, 15.81, 15.81, 15.63, (16.76), 15.01, 16.28, 14.99, 15.60, 15.68

My luck finally ran out.  No sub 15 this week. 
Good single though but I missed my first sub 10 by .15. It was full step too. 
I think I won last place.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 27, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I think I won last place.



I was going to submit my times, but I'll let you win this award this week.


----------



## Anthony (May 30, 2010)

10.80, 10.38, 11.27, 11.02, 11.90, (9.36), 10.65, (14.06), 11.38, 11.08, 9.40, 11.96 = 10.98


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

*Weekly Update #5*

10.56 jtjogobonito
10.69 SimonWestlund
10.85 masterofthebass
10.98 Jai
10.98 Anthony
11.42 Yes, We Can!
11.55 Ville Seppänen
11.74 DavidWoner
11.75 Morten
11.81 Sa967St
12.43 amostay2004
12.46 plechoss
12.53 deathbypapercutz
12.68 IamWEB
12.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
12.74 trying-to-speedcube...
13.60 Konsta
13.79 keemy
14.13 Pedro 
14.31 Tim Reynolds
14.62 qqwref
DNF Dene
15.10 rickcube

*scrmbls for wk6;*

You asked for it...

1) U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D L F L2 F2 U' F B D U2 B2 U2 L' D' L U R2 L' D
2) R' D2 B' U' R2 B' L2 U2 L' D U R L2 U' B' L2 F D2 L2 R B L R2 U' F'
3) U R2 F D2 R' L' F D B' R' B' U F' D' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2
4) F R F' B L R2 F L R' F2 R2 F B2 U L U' L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' F R2
5) B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F L' R' U2 F2 L2 U R' F U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D' F' R' B' D2
6) F R' U L2 R2 F U B2 L' B' F2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' R' D2 R D2 F2 D F' U'
7) F' L2 U' L B' R B2 F2 L2 R' B F R2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' D F2
8) R' U L U' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B D R2 B2 U2 F D R U F R F L2 U B' U
9) D' R D R' U2 D2 F' D B' R2 B F U' F' R' B R2 B2 D L2 B L' U2 R' F'
10) L D B2 U2 F L B2 L2 D' R2 F B2 L2 R F R B2 F' D' R' F' U2 D R F
11) D' L' F B L U B' L B2 L2 U B2 R B L2 U' L U2 F2 B' D L B2 R' L2
12) D' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U B R' F2 U2 L R' B' F U D2 L2 B' D R2 U2 F U' R'
13) U2 D' F2 L' F2 D2 B D2 U' B2 R' F' D2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 R2 B' U F' R' U
14) U D2 F' U2 L2 U' R L D' U2 L' F R' B R U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D'
15) R2 B2 R B R B U D' F' U' D' R2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 B U2 L2 B L2 F'
16) R' F' D R' F U' R2 B2 F R F2 L' B L D2 U' B2 R' F D2 F2 D R L2 B2
17) D2 L U L R F2 D' U' B' U D' B' U R' B' L2 B D' B2 F U2 D' F2 R F'
18) B U2 F' R2 L2 B R F2 B2 D F B2 R B' D2 B' L' U2 R U L' B2 U2 D' L
19) R' B' R F L F2 U' B2 F2 R D2 U2 B L' D2 U L' F D' L R' B' L2 R2 F
20) L' R2 B' F' R' D' F' R' L D F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L F2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L
21) B2 L' F' R B F2 U L2 F B U D' B' U D' L2 R B' L D2 U2 R' D' U L2
22) F' U' D' L2 F L D F' R' L2 U L2 F2 L D2 L' R' D L2 U B R' D2 R' U
23) R2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 D' L' F' R F U2 B U F2 D' U' L2 D B' D2
24) L2 B' R2 U' L B2 D' R' B' D2 R B F U L2 U' B L' R' F L' D2 U' B' D
25) B' L2 D L2 R B2 F' L D2 R2 B2 F D L' D' R D2 B D L D2 R2 D2 F2 R
26) R2 L2 U2 R F U2 B' U' B F' R D F2 B' D R' B2 U2 L2 D R B2 U D B
27) B L' D2 L2 U' B D F L B' D L R B2 F R U' F R2 U2 L' U D' F L2
28) B L2 F2 B' L R' B' F' R D' U' F2 R' D' L2 U' L2 D F2 R L' B2 U' R2 U'
29) F' D' R2 L2 U B L B' D B2 L R2 B' R' F L' F2 R2 B F' R L' D' U F'
30) D U2 L' R B2 U' L F B U' F2 R B F' U B2 R2 B' U F2 R L U' B2 R'
31) R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 B2 F' R F' L2 R' D F2 U D2 R' F' B' R' D' R2 U L2 U2
32) B D2 U2 L R' D2 L2 R B2 D' F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R L2 U' D' L2 B R2 F L
33) B U' D R' U2 L' B' D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' U B U R2 B2 L2 B D' L2
34) L' D' U2 R2 F' U2 D B L' R' F B U2 B2 U2 F L R' U R' B R L2 D U'
35) R' L' B2 D R D F2 L U' R2 U' B' U R' L' U D B2 L D B' L' R2 D' L
36) R' B2 L2 F D L' B2 L2 U' F' D2 R' B' F' D2 R L2 D B2 D F' U2 L U L2
37) L F U2 R L2 U F' D' F' L' F' B' U B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L U' B L2
38) D F' D2 F D' F U2 D' F B2 D2 B L2 D B' D R L B' D2 B R D2 R' F2
39) F' U D R2 D2 B2 D R B L R D' U' B U' B' D' L' D2 B' F2 D2 F2 B R
40) R U' B F2 L' D U' F2 U2 R B2 D B2 R F L' B2 F' L2 B' D B2 F2 R2 F2
41) F2 U2 D2 R2 U' B' D F2 R2 L' D' U R' D2 U' R2 U' R' U B L2 D L R' F
42) U' B2 L U2 F' B U B' R F L F2 L D' B2 D' U R2 D' R' F' D F' L' D2
43) L2 R2 U F' B R2 D R2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 B D F' D2 U' B' R' U' L' U' R2 U
44) F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F B2 L' B F' R' F B' R F D R2 B2 F' R' D B U2 L'
45) U2 R U2 D L2 R F2 R' L' U B U2 D2 F' D F R' D' U' L2 U2 R F2 B' D2
46) L2 D' R' B' U' D R U D2 B' R2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L F2 R F2 B R'
47) L D B D U R F' D U2 R' D' B' L' D' U' F B2 R2 U' D' B' F2 L2 B' F
48) F2 B' D L B F' U2 B2 D B L2 U' D2 B D U' F R U' F' R2 D2 B D2 F
49) R2 L' D2 L' F B' L2 F2 U D' F B2 R B' L2 F' R B2 L2 U' F B2 D L' U'
50) D R' B R' U2 D2 F R B2 R2 F2 B L' D' B D2 U2 B2 F' D B' F2 D' B' R'
51) F R U F L' D F' D' U L' B2 R F' R F D B2 F L' F2 D F B2 D' F'
52) F' R2 F2 B' U' B' R' U' F U2 B2 U' F B2 U2 R L2 U' R' B' F2 U L U2 L
53) R2 B D' B' R2 F L2 D U' R F' D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 U F' U D' B U L2 R'
54) B2 F2 D' F' B2 D F R2 F' U2 B L U' R2 L2 D' R U F L B F2 R2 B2 L
55) B' F' R2 L2 B2 L B' U L' B F2 D U' R F L2 R2 F' D2 R2 U F D' B2 U'
56) F' B2 R L' D' U2 R2 D B2 F' R' F U' F D' U L' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D R D
57) F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R F' U' B F R' B L2 D' U2 L2 R B F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' B
58) B L2 D2 F2 D' B F' U2 L' R U2 B' F R B2 D2 L' U2 D' B2 F2 L R' F2 R
59) R' D2 R F2 B2 U' L D B' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U' F L D' F' L' R B2 R' L'
60) B L2 R' U' F' U' R B' D' L R' B2 F2 U L' R2 F2 B D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' L'
61) D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R B' U2 D' L2 B' D L' R B' L2 B2 D B' D' L F' R' B2 R
62) F2 D' B' L D R D' U B D' B' D2 F' R2 B2 U L2 B2 F L2 F D B2 U D'
63) B F' D' L' B' D' F2 L' U D2 B2 D' F B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U R U2 R'
64) U B' D F2 U2 F2 L R' F' R U2 D' F' D2 R' F' R' B2 U' R F D' B2 U' L2
65) R B L U2 R2 U L U L2 B' R' U2 F B R F2 L2 D U' L2 U2 F2 L B' D'
66) F2 D2 U' B' R' U2 F R D' U F2 B U2 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B U2 R' U2 F' D'
67) L' U' R2 L2 B' U L2 F' B R' D2 L2 U2 B U2 R U R L' U2 B L U2 R2 B'
68) B' U2 L' B U2 B' F U R L2 D' U F' B' D2 U F D' L' B' R2 B2 U D2 L'
69) F2 R2 U2 F' D' U' B' U' F U R F' L' D F U' D' L2 F R F2 R B2 R' B'
70) R B L F' L2 U L U2 L' D' F2 D' R2 L' B U F2 B' U2 F B2 U F' D2 B2
71) U2 D B2 L2 F' R' L' F R' B D2 B F' L2 U' F' B' U2 F2 U' F' D' B2 D R
72) L' U' L F2 D U L B' U' L' D B L U L R2 F' U' L U F' L F2 U2 R
73) F' B2 R2 D B' R2 B U R2 B2 F2 R L2 B D2 F U2 D' R' U' B U' L U' L
74) R' D' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F U' F2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D R L2 F2 R2 U' L' F' B D2
75) U2 F' R B2 U F' D' R2 D2 U2 B2 L R' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B L' B2 F' D2 F'
76) R' D F2 R' B U F' B' U2 B' D2 L2 B' D' B' R2 B L2 R2 B' R' F D L B'
77) L2 B F R' F D R D2 R' B' R' D F2 U' D2 L D' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L F' R'
78) B2 D' R' U B R D' B' F2 R B R F B' D2 L' D U2 F' B' R' F U R U
79) B' F2 R2 U B' R L B2 D' R' L D2 L F2 D2 F' U F B' D F2 D2 F' B L2
80) D U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' F L' D B F2 U2 B2 D L' F' L' U2 D L' R2 D F
81) D' U2 L2 U B D B F U' B2 L2 R' D' F' B' L D2 R D' U2 F' L2 F' B U'
82) D' F B R D R2 B2 D F2 L2 R U' F' B2 R D L' U' R' L2 U B R F L
83) F2 L' B L2 D F' D' L2 F U2 R' F' U2 B' F2 D2 F B R2 L U' B' R' D' U'
84) D2 R' D2 F2 B R2 D' F' D2 U R' B2 R D R' B' L' D R' F' U2 L' R2 U2 B
85) R2 B L' R' D U L' U' R' L2 U2 B2 R D' U2 L' D B F2 L2 D R' L U' F
86) B2 U2 L D R L' D' U2 L U B' R U F2 D' F B' D L U2 F D B' F D2
87) F2 L R U D F B2 D B2 D U L2 D' F' B D' F' U R B D2 L D2 R B'
88) F' B L U R F' R2 U2 F' R2 B U R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B U D B2 F2 R2
89) B' D2 F D U' F2 R' L' F' B L2 F B R B2 D B2 U' R B' L D' R D' F2
90) U D B D' B F' L F' R' L D' U2 R2 D' B' F' L R' B' L2 R F R' B U2
91) L F2 D U2 R' L2 U F R' L2 U2 B2 D U2 F U L2 U B2 F R2 D' F' U F
92) R F' L' U D L' D2 R D' F B U R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' R' D' R L2 B R' B
93) R2 L2 D U B L' B2 F2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R F2 R F B' R F' B2 R L' U D'
94) D' L2 D2 R' U' L' D' L U' R' B U' F2 D R' D U L2 D B D' R' U F2 D2
95) R D2 L2 B L B' F2 U L F2 B' L2 R2 B U B R2 L B' L2 B2 F2 D' R D'
96) D B' D2 L' U' R L2 B' F' R' F2 U' R' U2 R L D' R B R2 F2 D' U' F B
97) F' L' R' D L2 U2 F' L F D2 L' D' B2 L' F2 U' D B L' D2 F U2 R2 F L2
98) U2 D' R' L2 B D2 F' L' F U' D B' U L' B2 D B2 F' R2 D U' B2 R2 F2 D'
99) R' L D F2 U' D' F U B R' L F' U2 D R' L U F2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 R
100) L B2 D2 F' L B2 U' F B L' D' L2 F L' R' F' D L D' U L2 U' D' F2 B


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay!!! I can't wait to do this now.


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok I'm out this week. I've never done an avg 100 and I don't plan on starting now while I'm out of practise


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 1, 2010)

*Average of 100: 15.12

*There really was nothing good about this. Nothing at all. This was horrible. 



Spoiler



13.28, 16.01, 16.91, 15.41, 14.57, 14.88, 19.83, 14.89, 15.05, 14.81, 13.99, 14.88, 11.93, 16.08, 12.89, 15.92, 16.07, 14.64, 14.78, 15.97, 13.25, 13.90, 15.45, 12.84, 14.20, 17.04, 14.65, 14.59, 13.80, 16.86, 16.83, 18.81, 17.36, 16.09, 14.13, 12.56, 16.49, 17.31, 14.49, 14.79, 14.93, 14.16, 16.43, 14.15, 13.23, 17.05, 15.94, 16.74, 13.59, 15.44, 14.40, 14.36, 15.45, 16.77, 14.30, 15.10, 19.21, 15.84, 18.05, 12.68, 13.99, 16.07, 16.89, 14.33, 14.31, 15.05, 16.49, 13.18, 13.71, 12.10, 18.22, 14.30, 14.47, 13.17, 14.08, 16.30, 13.40, 16.63, 14.48, 12.83, 14.55, 15.26, 14.27, 14.64, 14.28, 14.35, 15.12, 17.83, 13.00, 15.13, 13.95, 16.14, 15.01, 14.60, 14.39, 15.13, 17.59, 17.70, 12.86, 16.36


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to rickcube.

That was an awesome turn around.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2010)

yay avg of 100 here I come...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2010)

Average of 100: 12.47


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Average of 100 : 12.66


Spoiler



13.30, 13.77, 11.44, 11.03, 10.67, 11.94, 11.79, 14.25, 12.35, 12.58, 13.88, 14.54, 11.43, 9.17, 13.21, 11.68, 12.58, 11.35, 11.35, 12.85, 12.70, 13.18, 11.83, 12.60, 11.91, 13.54, 11.87, (16.86), 10.77, 14.26, 12.07, 13.50, 11.66, 14.06, 13.80, 12.85, 13.96, 11.48, 12.61, 11.76, 10.20, 12.71, 12.75, 12.19, 14.07, 14.79, 13.74, 12.55, 13.24, 10.71, (8.87), 11.93, 11.30, 13.08, 11.85, 13.00, 12.92, 13.45, 13.42, 14.24, 9.68, 13.58, 12.30, 13.70, 12.94, 12.92, 14.57, 13.21, 13.51, 11.04, 14.40+, 12.50, 13.07, 14.01, 16.22, 14.45, 12.68, 11.37, 13.38, 12.63, 13.39, 12.33, 12.97, 11.89, 13.71, 12.73, 13.39, 10.95, 11.95, 12.01, 12.24, 12.46, 14.60, 13.11, 11.49, 12.75, 12.17, 11.48, 12.08, 13.02


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 1, 2010)

For importing into CCT:



Spoiler



U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D L F L2 F2 U' F B D U2 B2 U2 L' D' L U R2 L' D
R' D2 B' U' R2 B' L2 U2 L' D U R L2 U' B' L2 F D2 L2 R B L R2 U' F'
U R2 F D2 R' L' F D B' R' B' U F' D' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2
F R F' B L R2 F L R' F2 R2 F B2 U L U' L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' F R2
B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F L' R' U2 F2 L2 U R' F U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D' F' R' B' D2
F R' U L2 R2 F U B2 L' B' F2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' R' D2 R D2 F2 D F' U'
F' L2 U' L B' R B2 F2 L2 R' B F R2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' D F2
R' U L U' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B D R2 B2 U2 F D R U F R F L2 U B' U
D' R D R' U2 D2 F' D B' R2 B F U' F' R' B R2 B2 D L2 B L' U2 R' F'
L D B2 U2 F L B2 L2 D' R2 F B2 L2 R F R B2 F' D' R' F' U2 D R F
D' L' F B L U B' L B2 L2 U B2 R B L2 U' L U2 F2 B' D L B2 R' L2
D' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U B R' F2 U2 L R' B' F U D2 L2 B' D R2 U2 F U' R'
U2 D' F2 L' F2 D2 B D2 U' B2 R' F' D2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 R2 B' U F' R' U
U D2 F' U2 L2 U' R L D' U2 L' F R' B R U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D'
R2 B2 R B R B U D' F' U' D' R2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 B U2 L2 B L2 F'
R' F' D R' F U' R2 B2 F R F2 L' B L D2 U' B2 R' F D2 F2 D R L2 B2
D2 L U L R F2 D' U' B' U D' B' U R' B' L2 B D' B2 F U2 D' F2 R F'
B U2 F' R2 L2 B R F2 B2 D F B2 R B' D2 B' L' U2 R U L' B2 U2 D' L
R' B' R F L F2 U' B2 F2 R D2 U2 B L' D2 U L' F D' L R' B' L2 R2 F
L' R2 B' F' R' D' F' R' L D F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L F2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L
B2 L' F' R B F2 U L2 F B U D' B' U D' L2 R B' L D2 U2 R' D' U L2
F' U' D' L2 F L D F' R' L2 U L2 F2 L D2 L' R' D L2 U B R' D2 R' U
R2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 D' L' F' R F U2 B U F2 D' U' L2 D B' D2
L2 B' R2 U' L B2 D' R' B' D2 R B F U L2 U' B L' R' F L' D2 U' B' D
B' L2 D L2 R B2 F' L D2 R2 B2 F D L' D' R D2 B D L D2 R2 D2 F2 R
R2 L2 U2 R F U2 B' U' B F' R D F2 B' D R' B2 U2 L2 D R B2 U D B
B L' D2 L2 U' B D F L B' D L R B2 F R U' F R2 U2 L' U D' F L2
B L2 F2 B' L R' B' F' R D' U' F2 R' D' L2 U' L2 D F2 R L' B2 U' R2 U'
F' D' R2 L2 U B L B' D B2 L R2 B' R' F L' F2 R2 B F' R L' D' U F'
D U2 L' R B2 U' L F B U' F2 R B F' U B2 R2 B' U F2 R L U' B2 R'
R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 B2 F' R F' L2 R' D F2 U D2 R' F' B' R' D' R2 U L2 U2
B D2 U2 L R' D2 L2 R B2 D' F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R L2 U' D' L2 B R2 F L
B U' D R' U2 L' B' D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' U B U R2 B2 L2 B D' L2
L' D' U2 R2 F' U2 D B L' R' F B U2 B2 U2 F L R' U R' B R L2 D U'
R' L' B2 D R D F2 L U' R2 U' B' U R' L' U D B2 L D B' L' R2 D' L
R' B2 L2 F D L' B2 L2 U' F' D2 R' B' F' D2 R L2 D B2 D F' U2 L U L2
L F U2 R L2 U F' D' F' L' F' B' U B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L U' B L2
D F' D2 F D' F U2 D' F B2 D2 B L2 D B' D R L B' D2 B R D2 R' F2
F' U D R2 D2 B2 D R B L R D' U' B U' B' D' L' D2 B' F2 D2 F2 B R
R U' B F2 L' D U' F2 U2 R B2 D B2 R F L' B2 F' L2 B' D B2 F2 R2 F2
F2 U2 D2 R2 U' B' D F2 R2 L' D' U R' D2 U' R2 U' R' U B L2 D L R' F
U' B2 L U2 F' B U B' R F L F2 L D' B2 D' U R2 D' R' F' D F' L' D2
L2 R2 U F' B R2 D R2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 B D F' D2 U' B' R' U' L' U' R2 U
F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F B2 L' B F' R' F B' R F D R2 B2 F' R' D B U2 L'
U2 R U2 D L2 R F2 R' L' U B U2 D2 F' D F R' D' U' L2 U2 R F2 B' D2
L2 D' R' B' U' D R U D2 B' R2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L F2 R F2 B R'
L D B D U R F' D U2 R' D' B' L' D' U' F B2 R2 U' D' B' F2 L2 B' F
F2 B' D L B F' U2 B2 D B L2 U' D2 B D U' F R U' F' R2 D2 B D2 F
R2 L' D2 L' F B' L2 F2 U D' F B2 R B' L2 F' R B2 L2 U' F B2 D L' U'
D R' B R' U2 D2 F R B2 R2 F2 B L' D' B D2 U2 B2 F' D B' F2 D' B' R'
F R U F L' D F' D' U L' B2 R F' R F D B2 F L' F2 D F B2 D' F'
F' R2 F2 B' U' B' R' U' F U2 B2 U' F B2 U2 R L2 U' R' B' F2 U L U2 L
R2 B D' B' R2 F L2 D U' R F' D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 U F' U D' B U L2 R'
B2 F2 D' F' B2 D F R2 F' U2 B L U' R2 L2 D' R U F L B F2 R2 B2 L
B' F' R2 L2 B2 L B' U L' B F2 D U' R F L2 R2 F' D2 R2 U F D' B2 U'
F' B2 R L' D' U2 R2 D B2 F' R' F U' F D' U L' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D R D
F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R F' U' B F R' B L2 D' U2 L2 R B F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' B
B L2 D2 F2 D' B F' U2 L' R U2 B' F R B2 D2 L' U2 D' B2 F2 L R' F2 R
R' D2 R F2 B2 U' L D B' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U' F L D' F' L' R B2 R' L'
B L2 R' U' F' U' R B' D' L R' B2 F2 U L' R2 F2 B D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' L'
D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R B' U2 D' L2 B' D L' R B' L2 B2 D B' D' L F' R' B2 R
F2 D' B' L D R D' U B D' B' D2 F' R2 B2 U L2 B2 F L2 F D B2 U D'
B F' D' L' B' D' F2 L' U D2 B2 D' F B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U R U2 R'
U B' D F2 U2 F2 L R' F' R U2 D' F' D2 R' F' R' B2 U' R F D' B2 U' L2
R B L U2 R2 U L U L2 B' R' U2 F B R F2 L2 D U' L2 U2 F2 L B' D'
F2 D2 U' B' R' U2 F R D' U F2 B U2 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B U2 R' U2 F' D'
L' U' R2 L2 B' U L2 F' B R' D2 L2 U2 B U2 R U R L' U2 B L U2 R2 B'
B' U2 L' B U2 B' F U R L2 D' U F' B' D2 U F D' L' B' R2 B2 U D2 L'
F2 R2 U2 F' D' U' B' U' F U R F' L' D F U' D' L2 F R F2 R B2 R' B'
R B L F' L2 U L U2 L' D' F2 D' R2 L' B U F2 B' U2 F B2 U F' D2 B2
U2 D B2 L2 F' R' L' F R' B D2 B F' L2 U' F' B' U2 F2 U' F' D' B2 D R
L' U' L F2 D U L B' U' L' D B L U L R2 F' U' L U F' L F2 U2 R
F' B2 R2 D B' R2 B U R2 B2 F2 R L2 B D2 F U2 D' R' U' B U' L U' L
R' D' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F U' F2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D R L2 F2 R2 U' L' F' B D2
U2 F' R B2 U F' D' R2 D2 U2 B2 L R' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B L' B2 F' D2 F'
R' D F2 R' B U F' B' U2 B' D2 L2 B' D' B' R2 B L2 R2 B' R' F D L B'
L2 B F R' F D R D2 R' B' R' D F2 U' D2 L D' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L F' R'
B2 D' R' U B R D' B' F2 R B R F B' D2 L' D U2 F' B' R' F U R U
B' F2 R2 U B' R L B2 D' R' L D2 L F2 D2 F' U F B' D F2 D2 F' B L2
D U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' F L' D B F2 U2 B2 D L' F' L' U2 D L' R2 D F
D' U2 L2 U B D B F U' B2 L2 R' D' F' B' L D2 R D' U2 F' L2 F' B U'
D' F B R D R2 B2 D F2 L2 R U' F' B2 R D L' U' R' L2 U B R F L
F2 L' B L2 D F' D' L2 F U2 R' F' U2 B' F2 D2 F B R2 L U' B' R' D' U'
D2 R' D2 F2 B R2 D' F' D2 U R' B2 R D R' B' L' D R' F' U2 L' R2 U2 B
R2 B L' R' D U L' U' R' L2 U2 B2 R D' U2 L' D B F2 L2 D R' L U' F
B2 U2 L D R L' D' U2 L U B' R U F2 D' F B' D L U2 F D B' F D2
F2 L R U D F B2 D B2 D U L2 D' F' B D' F' U R B D2 L D2 R B'
F' B L U R F' R2 U2 F' R2 B U R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B U D B2 F2 R2
B' D2 F D U' F2 R' L' F' B L2 F B R B2 D B2 U' R B' L D' R D' F2
U D B D' B F' L F' R' L D' U2 R2 D' B' F' L R' B' L2 R F R' B U2
L F2 D U2 R' L2 U F R' L2 U2 B2 D U2 F U L2 U B2 F R2 D' F' U F
R F' L' U D L' D2 R D' F B U R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' R' D' R L2 B R' B
R2 L2 D U B L' B2 F2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R F2 R F B' R F' B2 R L' U D'
D' L2 D2 R' U' L' D' L U' R' B U' F2 D R' D U L2 D B D' R' U F2 D2
R D2 L2 B L B' F2 U L F2 B' L2 R2 B U B R2 L B' L2 B2 F2 D' R D'
D B' D2 L' U' R L2 B' F' R' F2 U' R' U2 R L D' R B R2 F2 D' U' F B
F' L' R' D L2 U2 F' L F D2 L' D' B2 L' F2 U' D B L' D2 F U2 R2 F L2
U2 D' R' L2 B D2 F' L' F U' D B' U L' B2 D B2 F' R2 D U' B2 R2 F2 D'
R' L D F2 U' D' F U B R' L F' U2 D R' L U F2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 R
L B2 D2 F' L B2 U' F B L' D' L2 F L' R' F' D L D' U L2 U' D' F2 B


----------



## Konsta (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> For importing into CCT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that was kind thing to do


----------



## sz35 (Jun 1, 2010)

Avg of 100: 16.31
Best A12: 15.55
Best A5: 14.56
I decided to join here as the race to sub-15 is dead.Found a good week to join ,huh? I know I'm a noob so there is no reason to mansion it XD.


Spoiler



1.	15.25	
2.	14.72	
3.	18.77	
4.	14.05
5.	15.58	
6.	18.80
7.	16.58	
8.	15.41	
9.	14.56	
10.	17.68	
11.	15.41
12.	16.91
13.	14.58	
14.	14.86	
15.	15.43	
16.	15.38	
17.	16.16
18.	16.36	
19.	15.03	
20.	16.18
21.	18.11	
22.	16.36	
23.	15.33	
24.	17.25	
25.	16.78	
26.	18.43	
27.	14.71	
28.	16.96
29.	14.27	
30.	16.05	
31.	18.19	
32.	18.09
33.	15.03	
34.	20.08	
35.	16.78	
36.	18.15	
37.	15.72	
38.	15.50	
39.	12.71	
40.	16.08	
41.	18.06	
42.	15.22	
43.	17.69	
44.	13.56
45.	14.55	
46.	14.21	
47.	17.72	
48.	16.46	
49.	17.30
50.	17.00	
51.	16.81	
52.	14.19	
53.	14.19	
54.	18.84	
55.	16.63	
56.	15.03	
57.	16.44	
58.	15.27	
59.	19.63	
60.	17.55	
61.	13.81	
62.	17.06
63.	14.56	
64.	17.15	
65.	15.00	
66.	14.94	
67.	16.02	
68.	15.56	
69.	16.88	
70.	19.68	
71.	18.41	
72.	15.94	
73.	16.66	
74.	15.94	
75.	16.52	
76.	16.59	
77.	16.58	
78.	15.13	
79.	17.52
80.	17.97	
81.	15.81
82.	16.38	
83.	15.47
84.	18.75
85.	15.80	
86.	17.21	
87.	15.56	
88.	16.02	
89.	14.36	
90.	15.11	
91.	16.66	
92.	17.33	
93.	16.44	
94.	18.25	
95.	16.30	
96.	17.91	
97.	14.65	
98.	18.21	
99.	15.63
100.	16.83


----------



## Bogyo (Jun 1, 2010)

Average of 100: 13.47
Too many 5 F2Ls, wrong crosses, and other stupid things... :fp
Best avg12: 12.45
avg5: 11.52


Spoiler



13.47, 12.81, 14.46, 12.30, 12.03, 13.77, 13.56, 11.19, 14.52, 17.59, 15.59, 11.84, 11.97, 15.84, 11.56, 13.65, 15.27, 11.36, 14.02, 12.93, 10.61, 14.44, 14.15, 13.28, 12.27, 13.06, 15.77, 14.59, 16.11, 12.69, 13.30, 11.61, 12.46, 13.11, 14.55, 13.50+, 13.21, 13.63, 13.27, 14.22, 12.30, 10.86, 17.03, 13.49, 11.46, 14.31, 12.02, 13.56, 13.93, 11.56, 11.19, 11.81, 11.18, 15.36, 13.16, 14.61, 13.80, 14.09, 14.09, 13.21, 10.66, 13.22, 16.00+, 12.44, 14.84, 16.68, (10.33), 12.53, 12.58, 12.96, 13.44, 13.15, 12.78, 15.15, 13.13, 11.16, 14.30+, (17.81), 11.33, 11.93, 14.80, 13.52, 15.15, 15.27, 12.66, 12.88, 13.21, 16.97, 14.08, 14.81, 13.66, 15.02, 14.34, 13.28, 14.58, 15.97, 12.96, 11.34, 12.30, 11.05


----------



## Konsta (Jun 1, 2010)

Hellish to do, when you are not into it 
Well, after ~50th solve I really didn't want to continue.
I will not touch my cube anymore today.

14.03


Spoiler



16.47, 16.00, 14.29, 13.84, 14.14, 13.57, 13.60, 14.50, 14.14, 13.61, 14.70, 11.32, 13.30, 14.79, 16.04, 17.74, 13.63, 13.45, 14.74, 13.26, 13.12, 14.65, 13.21, 13.03, 16.13, 13.10, 10.53, 11.46, 14.50, 13.34, 13.52, 12.41, 14.48, 11.58, 12.39, (21.34), 13.83, 13.40, 12.85, 13.54, 17.21, 13.71, 14.14, 14.20, 15.13, 14.40, 16.36, 13.32, 14.77, 12.12, 11.09, 12.31, 14.46, 14.79, 14.15, 15.40, 12.54, 15.22, 16.08, 18.21, 12.75, 13.88, 14.65, 12.53, 17.03, 13.62, 14.81, 14.19, 12.73, 14.40, 10.70, 11.55, 16.54, 13.01, 13.91, 14.08, (10.29), 14.76, 13.31, 14.09, 13.63, 13.29, 14.52, 13.29, 14.49, 14.37, 13.15, 13.19, 10.73, 14.10, 13.15, 13.49, 15.08, 15.06, 14.44, 13.07, 16.77, 13.78, 15.01, 16.25


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 2, 2010)

avg of 100: 12.14
should've been sub12 but I got tired or something. best avg12: 10.73


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Average of 100: 12.61*
Best avg12: 11.73
Best avg5: 11.26
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 9.11
Worst Time: 17.80+

Stackmat + CCT  There were times when the stackmat automatically input some numbers so I had to delete them and lose the scramble. Last 8 scrambles were my own


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> *Average of 100: 12.61*
> Best avg12: 11.73
> Best avg5: 11.26
> Standard Deviation: 1.48
> ...



when you delete a time, you can always hit the down arrow to get back to the previous scramble.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 2, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > *Average of 100: 12.61*
> ...



Oh okay, didn't know that. Though most of the time I didn't realise that there was a wrong time until a few solves after. Sure I could get the scramble and redo it before I delete the times, but w/e I was lazy


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2010)

Avg12: 10.57
Avg5: 9.80

Avg100: 

Average: 11.47
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 8.56
Worst Time: 13.97
Individual Times:


Spoiler



9.16, 11.52, 11.91, 11.77, 12.60, 12.49, 10.08, 10.17, (13.97), 12.86, 10.21, 11.29, 13.65, 13.27, 12.09, 10.01, 9.95, 11.94, 10.18, 11.31, 11.94, 13.34, 11.05, 11.51, 12.47, 10.82, 10.23, 10.30, 10.43, 11.93, 11.14, 13.96, 10.66, 9.50, 11.37, 12.42, 12.60, 10.14, 12.18, 10.66, 9.74, 12.15, 10.26, 10.28, 10.47, 10.47, 12.40, 11.47, 11.41, 12.98, 11.25, 13.22, 10.88, 13.12, 11.44, 11.45, 11.34, 11.44, 13.13, 11.28, 10.65, 12.90, 11.43, 12.20, 11.71, 10.99, 12.17, 11.97, 12.66, 12.58, 11.85, 13.08, 12.96, 10.49, 11.29, 10.96, 11.84, 9.43, 10.66, 10.81, 12.29, 11.12, 12.88, 9.89, 9.66, (8.56), 9.86, 11.43, 10.53, 11.03, 12.92, 13.52, 13.45, 10.57, 12.75, 11.15, 8.76, 10.17, 13.00, 11.08


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 2, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> *Too many 5 F2Ls*, wrong crosses, and other stupid things... :fp



Remember, you are not solving Megaminx


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 2, 2010)

let me in this contestttttt



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-02-2010 16:58:22

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.99
Standard Deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 10.76
Worst Time: 19.16
Individual Times:
1.	15.17	U' F L' R U B F' U2 L2 R B F R' D' B' U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' B' D F D2
2.	17.68	F' D' U F L2 B2 F D2 B F2 D' U' L' B2 F' U2 F' L2 R' B F' L2 B' F' R2
3.	15.01	D U L R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R' F U B2 R F L R' F2 L R' U' L2 B2 U L R2
4.	13.69	B F L R B2 F' D2 F L R D U2 L R' U L' B D2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B R
5.	14.47	D B2 R2 B R F' U B2 F D B2 F' R' D2 U B' D U2 L2 F' D2 L' R2 D' U2
6.	15.01	L2 R2 B U2 B2 U L' B D B D F' R2 D F L' D U' F2 R2 B F2 U2 B' R'
7.	13.62	L B2 F2 L' R' U L R2 B2 F D' U R F2 L2 D' B2 U L R D2 U' L U L'
8.	17.33	D U F2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 F L' R B D U F' R' F' D2 B' D2 B F' R2 F'
9.	14.36	U' R F2 D2 L2 D' L R' F' D L B F2 L F D2 U' L2 R2 F D2 B F' L' B'
10.	17.38	R2 U B' U2 R2 B' R' F U2 B' L' D' B2 F2 L' B F' L B2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B
11.	14.42	U2 F2 U B' F U L' R2 B' F' L R' D R2 D U2 B' F2 L2 R' D' U' R' D' U2
12.	13.03	F L B2 D2 U2 B D L' B2 R2 D2 B' F R B' F D' U2 R2 F' L B2 U B D2
13.	15.09	L2 D2 U' L2 R D B' F D2 L B L2 D R' D L R2 B F' L2 B2 F2 D' U L'
14.	17.64	B' F' L2 R' B' F2 U' R' F' R2 B' D B2 R B D2 U2 R2 D2 R B' F' L R' D
15.	13.97	B' L' R' B' F2 R F' D2 U' F L B F D' U2 L' R B F2 U B2 R U2 L2 U2
16.	10.76	D2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' R U' F L' R' B L' R' U' B F' L' R2 U' F' D2 B2 U F2
17.	17.22	U' L' R B L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' D' U B' L D2 U' B' U2 F L' R' B D' U2
18.	15.73+	B2 F' L F' L2 B F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' L R' B F' L' F' U F L R' B' L2 F'
19.	13.41	L2 R' B L2 R2 D' B2 L' R' B' L2 R U2 B L U' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B D U2
20.	15.75	L' R2 F D2 R' B2 F L2 B2 D2 L R' B2 U' B F R' B2 L R2 B U' B L' B
21.	15.46	R' B2 L2 B2 F' U' R' D2 F L U' F D2 U F L' D' R D U' F2 D R' F' L'
22.	15.56	U2 B F2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 B' U' B2 F2 L2 B' F L' F R U B' F2 D' F' L' R
23.	14.86	F D L B2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L R' D' F' D2 U' L' D U B2 L2 R D2 R'
24.	14.80	B D' L R B2 F' D' U' L2 D' B F L2 R2 B2 D U' L' U B F2 D2 U L R
25.	14.61	F2 L D2 U2 B' L' F' R' B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 F' U' B' L' R2 D' R2 U F2 L
26.	17.81	D R' U2 B U L' R D' B F' D' U2 R F2 D' U B R' D U' R2 D2 L' R2 U
27.	13.59	B2 F D2 L' U' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R' U L' R' B' F D U' B U B2 R2 F' L2 D'
28.	16.46	D2 F R2 U2 B D2 L R2 F L D2 B2 D B D B F D L' R U R F U B'
29.	12.12	D' L' R2 D' U' R F' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 U L2 D U2 R D U2 L R2 D R' B2
30.	14.58	D2 U B' L F' D U' F2 L2 D2 B F' L R2 D2 R' U' L' B F' D' L D' U' F'
31.	15.68	R2 D2 B F' L R D2 L' R' F2 D2 R D F' R' B' L2 F' U' B F' L' R2 B' R
32.	DNF	U F2 L2 F L R U2 F2 D' B' F L' B' D U R' F' L B D U' L B2 F U'
33.	13.04	B' F2 D2 B' F2 D' U' R D B' L2 D' B' U B2 D R2 B' L R2 D2 B2 F U2 F2
34.	13.97	B F R2 U F' D' L' U R D' B U B' D' U2 F' D2 L2 R' U' F' D' U' L2 R'
35.	16.87	D U' F' R2 B D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 U F R U' L D U' R2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2
36.	15.59	D U' B' F' D2 U' B2 F' D U' B' F2 D2 U' B' D F U2 L2 F2 D' U' B F' L
37.	13.51	D2 U R' U L R' D2 U' L R B2 F' L2 R2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D2
38.	14.31	B2 F' L' R2 D L2 B2 F2 L D2 U L2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' B F2 L' R U B F R'
39.	15.72	B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F' U2 R2 D B2 L D2 F D' L R' U L B' L' D U2 L' R
40.	13.20	D2 U B2 F' L B2 F' D2 U L R D2 R' F D L2 U' R' B L2 D2 R2 D' U' R2
41.	12.74	U2 L D2 L U' B F2 L D' B F2 U' B2 F' L B' F2 L R' B2 U2 L R' B F'
42.	14.21	B2 F' D2 B' R' D2 U2 R' D2 F' U F2 D U L R' F' L' R2 D2 U' F U2 F2 U2
43.	15.43	L' R2 F' L2 D U2 B' F2 U' F L2 R B2 F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 R F D' L2 F D2
44.	14.79	R B' R D B' L' U' R2 B' L R' U F' U2 B2 F' R' B' F2 L' B F L2 D2 U
45.	14.36	L' R' D2 L R2 F' R2 B2 F2 D L' R' U' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L F R'
46.	14.71	U2 R F2 U' L F R' U' B2 L' U' F2 D U2 L2 R D' U R2 F2 L' R2 F L R
47.	19.12	L D U' L B' L2 R' B F2 D U B' U' B F D B' F L' R2 U' B' F' U F
48.	13.57	D U' F' D2 U B D2 R F L U' R' D L R' D' U2 L' B2 U' L B' D2 U2 B'
49.	12.37	D2 U2 B2 D' U' B R' B' F' D' U2 R D R' B' D' R' B' F R' B' F2 D' F2 L2
50.	13.52	L2 R D U' L2 R2 U' B F2 U2 F' L' U L' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 F2 R' F
51.	14.72	F' R2 F2 R2 B2 F' R D2 U2 F D2 L B2 L' R B2 F D B' U' F' D2 U L2 D
52.	15.75	F R' F' U' R' D F D2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 L2 B' R2 B2 F D B L2 F' L R' B
53.	16.95	F L' R' D' U2 L' B U' F' U F2 D B2 F2 R D L R' B2 L R' B' F' D' U'
54.	16.76	F R' F2 R' D U' B2 F' U L F' R2 D' U2 L U B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U B2
55.	14.08	L' B' F U2 L' D U2 R D' F' D2 L2 B' L2 D' F D2 U' B' F U2 B' D2 L' U'
56.	18.69	B' L D B R' B2 F' D' L2 R D F2 D U F L2 B' D2 U B2 F L' B' U R
57.	16.63	L2 R2 B' F2 L D B F R U2 L2 D2 B U B R D F D B2 F D B2 R U
58.	13.96	F2 L2 R' D R D' L U B' F2 L R U2 F' D' F U' L' F2 L2 R2 B F' L' F'
59.	13.24	F' D2 U' B2 D2 R B' R' B2 F D' B' D2 F R' D' B D U L' U2 L' R' B' F2
60.	12.66	L2 B F D2 U' L' R2 D' B2 D U' F' D U R' B2 L R2 U2 B F L' D B F
61.	15.84	F' U B2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B' F2 U L2 R' B F' R U' F' L R' F U B' R'
62.	15.11	U L R2 U L2 R F' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B F L U' B' F2 R F2 R2 D U
63.	14.77	R' D' L' B D2 U B2 L2 R' U' L' R' D2 U2 F' D U R' F' U2 R2 U2 R B2 F2
64.	11.64	D' U2 F2 D U L' U R2 B F2 L' D' L U2 L B' F2 R' F2 R' D B2 D' B' R2
65.	16.50	U2 L2 D' U' L' R' D F D2 B' U' L2 U2 F L' D U2 B' D U' F R D2 U R
66.	16.34	B2 D' L2 R' B L' R' F U F2 R' D' U R' U L2 R B' F U2 F' D U L' D2
67.	15.20	D2 B F' R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 B' D2 U B2 F2 R B' D' U B2 U2 R D'
68.	16.98	B' D' U2 L2 R2 U' B F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B' F L D' U2 L B L R' D'
69.	15.08	B F' R F' D2 F2 D U2 F L2 F U2 F U2 B' L2 B U B D2 B2 F U' F2 L
70.	12.85	D' L' D U F L' F' D' U' B2 L2 R B' U' B' R2 B2 U' F' R B L' B2 F2 R2
71.	12.97 L R D' U B' F' D' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 R' U2 B F2 D B2 R' F' L2 D' F
72.	16.93	F2 D' R' D' L' R2 B L R U L' D' U' R U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 U B2 L U' R2
73.	12.44	F' L R2 B F2 L' U L R2 B' F2 L U2 R2 D U2 L' R F R2 D L' R B' F2
74.	16.84	B' L R' F2 D2 L2 B' L R2 F' D2 U B' F' U' L R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D U B2
75.	12.20	D B F R' F' L' R U' F' U L' B' F2 L F R B' F L R' B' L' R D F2
76.	15.14	B F2 D2 F' R2 B F2 D' U R' D U' B' R2 D' F' U B D' U' L2 R' B2 F U'
77.	14.15	D2 L R' B D L' B' F2 L' F U2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U R' D' R2 B' U F
78.	18.44	B' F2 D U' L2 D L D' U2 L2 B2 F R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U F2 D U' R2 B'
79.	14.20	L' R' B' F' L2 B2 F' L2 D' U2 R U' F' R F' D2 U' R D' U' L R2 D2 U B2
80.	15.32	D' L' D' U R' D2 R D F D L D U B F L2 F2 L' F D F2 D' U2 B L2
81.	14.98	D L R D2 U2 L' D' B' F D' U B R F L2 R' B D U' L D' F' D B L2
82.	15.38	U R' F' D2 U B D' U2 F2 D U2 L2 R' D' U R2 F' D2 U' R2 F L' B' L' U2
83.	13.08	L2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D2 U' L' B F L R' U B' D F2 D2 U2 F' D U2 F
84.	12.08	U' L2 B2 D U B D2 U F' L' B2 L R2 B F2 L R F L R U R' B2 R F'
85.	15.24	F' D' L2 R2 B2 U L R B2 L R' F' L D B2 F' L2 B2 F L R' B2 F D' B'
86.	13.27	L2 D2 U' B U L R' D2 U' B2 F' U2 B L2 U2 B L2 R F D U L B2 F L
87.	15.64	D' L' U' R' B' F2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 U L' R D U' L D2 F2 U' B
88.	13.97	D' B2 F R2 D2 B F R' B' F' D2 F' D' U' B F2 D' B2 D2 L D' F' L2 R D
89.	17.08	L' R2 D' L F L2 D2 F L D' B' F L' U' F' L' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 L R' F'
90.	14.40	F L2 R2 D2 U R' B' D U F' L R' D' U B L' F U' B2 L' F2 R F L2 B2
91.	13.86	F' D' L2 B F2 U' B' L' R2 F D2 U L U' R B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D' U2 L
92.	17.86	B R F' L2 D2 U2 R F L2 R2 B2 F D' R2 B' F2 D' L' R2 U2 L B2 F2 L' R'
93.	12.58	L F2 D L' D' L2 R D U' R F2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F R2 D2 U L' R
94.	13.84	B R U' B2 F' U B' D2 U L' R D' B F' D2 L' R' F' D U2 L2 R U2 R2 U'
95.	16.73	L' D2 U' F' R2 D2 U B' F L2 R' D' U2 B' R D2 U2 B L2 B2 U B F2 L' U'
96.	14.88	R2 D' L' R F2 R' B F' R2 U R' U L R D L2 U B2 L D U2 R B F L'
97.	14.21	F L' R2 D' F' U2 F' L2 R D2 U L2 R F U R' F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 F' L D2
98.	19.16	L R2 B' R' F U2 B F' U2 L2 U' L' U B F2 L2 R' D2 L R' B L' U' R F2
99.	15.32	B F L R B F' D' U2 L B2 F2 L' R2 B2 R F2 L2 R' F L R U2 L R2 U'
100.	16.36	B2 F' D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 L R2 D2 U L' B2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 L


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey kirjava, take me off the previous list. Not the right scrambles v_v

avg100lol


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 2, 2010)

Average = 10.91 seconds

Times:


Spoiler



13.05, 13.59, 10.41, 9.27, 11.31, 11.84, 9.78, 11.88, 10.52, 10.44, 10.81, 10.14, 10.84, 12.05, 13.66, 10.80, 10.61, 11.05, 11.59, 9.25, 12.92, 10.17, 10.72, 10.20, 10.84, 10.72, 9.69, 10.48, 12.92, 12.83, 11.31, 10.84, 10.58, 9.59, 11.98, 11.61, 11.50, 9.95, 10.61, 11.05, 11.62, 11.66, 11.58, 11.66, 10.33, 11.03, 10.20, 10.83, 10.39, 11.78, 10.47, 11.25, (7.91), 10.45, 10.76, 11.84, 10.91, 9.83, 11.52, 11.44, 10.61, 10.11, 9.62, 11.06, 9.86, 11.64, 10.78, 10.09, 8.77, 10.17, 11.11, 10.00, 11.22, 11.14, 11.42, 10.92, 11.39, 11.02, (14.52), 8.88, 10.75, 11.08, 9.17, 10.02, 11.02, 10.81, 11.80, 9.69, 10.80, 10.12, 11.83, 11.19, 10.75, 11.69, 11.33, 12.80, 9.84, 10.08, 10.94, 10.25



7.91 was a PLL skip


----------



## keemy (Jun 3, 2010)

14.49 hummm




Spoiler



16.17, 13.34, 13.45, 14.30, 13.80, 12.59, 13.74, 16.58, 13.14, 12.81, 16.38, 13.02, 14.74, 13.33, 17.66, 12.20, 13.67, 17.84, 16.47, 14.88, 13.05, 15.41, 15.73, 13.86, 13.98, 16.33, 13.02, 18.24, 14.59, 14.55, 12.80, 13.70, 13.20, 12.02, 15.36, 15.62, 14.48, 17.77, 14.17, 16.64, 14.52, 14.50, 14.84, 14.56, 13.20, 14.39, 16.27, 14.17, 13.08, 13.64, 14.41, 13.19, 15.62, 17.41, 16.16, 12.58, 12.89, 16.17, 15.39, 15.31, 15.42, 14.53, 15.80, 14.36, (18.47), 13.17, 14.84, 14.73, 16.55, 13.47, 17.80, 12.75, 11.94, 14.75, 15.02, 12.12, 11.74, 13.02, 14.80, 13.44, 14.80, 14.52, 12.14, 15.81, 12.88, 13.83, 14.70, 15.45, 13.36, 16.36, 14.66, 14.61, 13.67, 15.77, 13.75, (10.14), 14.92, 15.23, 12.89, 14.22


----------



## Jai (Jun 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Avg100:
> 
> Average: 11.47
> Standard Deviation: 1.14
> ...



FUUUUUUUUU--

Average: 11.48
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Worst Time: 8.97
Best Time: 14.97
Individual Times: 


Spoiler



11.46, 12.35, 11.62, 12.84, 12.18, 9.76, 13.09, 13.36, (14.97), 11.62, 11.56, 11.52, 11.64, 10.24, 11.65, 11.40, 12.73, 11.29, 13.03, 11.46, 11.72, 12.68, (8.97), 10.49, 11.80, 10.53, 9.87, 12.02, 10.47, 10.03, 11.87, 10.69, 11.75, 11.92, 11.89, 12.25, 11.46, 11.39, 10.14, 9.76, 12.23, 11.91, 11.82, 10.92, 11.54, 11.49, 12.55, 13.41, 12.05, 9.86, 10.31, 10.05, 13.35, 11.75, 11.43, 10.65, 11.35, 13.71, 10.43, 9.49, 10.05, 11.95, 11.53, 11.09, 10.65, 11.61, 11.77, 11.61, 11.47, 10.46, 11.31, 13.45, 12.01, 11.95, 11.28, 11.76, 11.96, 10.10, 10.30, 11.50, 12.38, 11.10, 10.49, 9.69, 11.91, 10.45, 9.74, 14.64, 11.65, 11.32, 11.24, 11.47, 10.61, 12.80, 12.88, 11.70, 11.38, 11.64, 10.77, 10.88


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jun 4, 2010)

Average: 12.91
Standard Deviation: 01.26
Best Avg of 12: 12.20


----------



## plechoss (Jun 4, 2010)

12.24 avg of 100


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-04-2010 18:21:46

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.24
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 9.05
Worst Time: 17.27
Individual Times:
1.	14.16	U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D L F L2 F2 U' F B D U2 B2 U2 L' D' L U R2 L' D	zbll
2.	13.00	R' D2 B' U' R2 B' L2 U2 L' D U R L2 U' B' L2 F D2 L2 R B L R2 U' F'	g
3.	14.09	U R2 F D2 R' L' F D B' R' B' U F' D' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2	n
4.	12.21	F R F' B L R2 F L R' F2 R2 F B2 U L U' L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' F R2	g
5.	10.94	B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F L' R' U2 F2 L2 U R' F U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' D' F' R' B' D2	y
6.	12.93	F R' U L2 R2 F U B2 L' B' F2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' R' D2 R D2 F2 D F' U'	a
7.	10.78	F' L2 U' L B' R B2 F2 L2 R' B F R2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' D F2	g
8.	15.18	R' U L U' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B D R2 B2 U2 F D R U F R F L2 U B' U	a
9.	11.38	D' R D R' U2 D2 F' D B' R2 B F U' F' R' B R2 B2 D L2 B L' U2 R' F'	a
10.	12.13	L D B2 U2 F L B2 L2 D' R2 F B2 L2 R F R B2 F' D' R' F' U2 D R F	g
11.	15.83	D' L' F B L U B' L B2 L2 U B2 R B L2 U' L U2 F2 B' D L B2 R' L2	a
12.	15.30	D' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U B R' F2 U2 L R' B' F U D2 L2 B' D R2 U2 F U' R'	y
13.	13.03	U2 D' F2 L' F2 D2 B D2 U' B2 R' F' D2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 R2 B' U F' R' U	u
14.	13.18	U D2 F' U2 L2 U' R L D' U2 L' F R' B R U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D'	v
15.	14.94	R2 B2 R B R B U D' F' U' D' R2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 B U2 L2 B L2 F'	coll -> u
16.	9.88	R' F' D R' F U' R2 B2 F R F2 L' B L D2 U' B2 R' F D2 F2 D R L2 B2	t
17.	12.56	D2 L U L R F2 D' U' B' U D' B' U R' B' L2 B D' B2 F U2 D' F2 R F'	g
18.	16.47	B U2 F' R2 L2 B R F2 B2 D F B2 R B' D2 B' L' U2 R U L' B2 U2 D' L	v
19.	11.93	R' B' R F L F2 U' B2 F2 R D2 U2 B L' D2 U L' F D' L R' B' L2 R2 F	u
20.	11.68	L' R2 B' F' R' D' F' R' L D F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L F2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L	u
21.	10.68	B2 L' F' R B F2 U L2 F B U D' B' U D' L2 R B' L D2 U2 R' D' U L2	f
22.	13.83	F' U' D' L2 F L D F' R' L2 U L2 F2 L D2 L' R' D L2 U B R' D2 R' U	f
23.	11.43	R2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 D' L' F' R F U2 B U F2 D' U' L2 D B' D2	z
24.	12.46	L2 B' R2 U' L B2 D' R' B' D2 R B F U L2 U' B L' R' F L' D2 U' B' D	u
25.	11.66	B' L2 D L2 R B2 F' L D2 R2 B2 F D L' D' R D2 B D L D2 R2 D2 F2 R	g
26.	11.52	R2 L2 U2 R F U2 B' U' B F' R D F2 B' D R' B2 U2 L2 D R B2 U D B	v
27.	10.09	B L' D2 L2 U' B D F L B' D L R B2 F R U' F R2 U2 L' U D' F L2	skip
28.	13.72	B L2 F2 B' L R' B' F' R D' U' F2 R' D' L2 U' L2 D F2 R L' B2 U' R2 U'	t
29.	11.93	F' D' R2 L2 U B L B' D B2 L R2 B' R' F L' F2 R2 B F' R L' D' U F'	g
30.	12.69	D U2 L' R B2 U' L F B U' F2 R B F' U B2 R2 B' U F2 R L U' B2 R'	g
31.	13.58	R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 B2 F' R F' L2 R' D F2 U D2 R' F' B' R' D' R2 U L2 U2	g
32.	13.71	B D2 U2 L R' D2 L2 R B2 D' F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R L2 U' D' L2 B R2 F L	g
33.	12.66	B U' D R' U2 L' B' D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' U B U R2 B2 L2 B D' L2	u
34.	11.31	L' D' U2 R2 F' U2 D B L' R' F B U2 B2 U2 F L R' U R' B R L2 D U'	g
35.	13.41	R' L' B2 D R D F2 L U' R2 U' B' U R' L' U D B2 L D B' L' R2 D' L	j
36.	11.81	R' B2 L2 F D L' B2 L2 U' F' D2 R' B' F' D2 R L2 D B2 D F' U2 L U L2	r
37.	9.25	L F U2 R L2 U F' D' F' L' F' B' U B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 U B U2 L U' B L2	u
38.	11.46	D F' D2 F D' F U2 D' F B2 D2 B L2 D B' D R L B' D2 B R D2 R' F2	j
39.	12.68	F' U D R2 D2 B2 D R B L R D' U' B U' B' D' L' D2 B' F2 D2 F2 B R	g
40.	11.21	R U' B F2 L' D U' F2 U2 R B2 D B2 R F L' B2 F' L2 B' D B2 F2 R2 F2	a
41.	12.59	F2 U2 D2 R2 U' B' D F2 R2 L' D' U R' D2 U' R2 U' R' U B L2 D L R' F	n
42.	9.25	U' B2 L U2 F' B U B' R F L F2 L D' B2 D' U R2 D' R' F' D F' L' D2	u
43.	10.93	L2 R2 U F' B R2 D R2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 B D F' D2 U' B' R' U' L' U' R2 U	j
44.	17.27	F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F B2 L' B F' R' F B' R F D R2 B2 F' R' D B U2 L'	f
45.	12.08	U2 R U2 D L2 R F2 R' L' U B U2 D2 F' D F R' D' U' L2 U2 R F2 B' D2	a
46.	13.81	L2 D' R' B' U' D R U D2 B' R2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L F2 R F2 B R'	coll -> u
47.	11.69	F2 L' U R U' F2 D R U2 L2 F' U2 L F2 R' B2 F U F L R U L R2 D2
48.	10.66	R D' U B2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 D' U' L' B' F' D U R' B' L2 R B U B' F' R
49.	11.27	D2 U B2 F' U F' L' R D U2 F L R' D B' R' B2 D2 L R B F D U2 B'
50.	11.63	L' F' D' U' L R2 B' F' L2 R' D' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L D U2 L R2 F U R D
51.	10.50	B D U2 F' D2 B' R2 D' U2 L' R F2 U' F L' R B L' B' D2 L' D2 U R2 U2
52.	13.97	R D U L' D F2 R F2 L' R2 B F2 U' L R D2 U L2 D2 U' B D U2 B F'
53.	11.30	U R B2 F U2 F D2 F2 L' R B2 F' D' L D' U' B2 F L2 R U' L' B' L' R
54.	11.65	B2 F' U' F D U2 B' F' D2 L2 U2 B' F' R2 D F' D L' R' D' U L2 F L D2
55.	11.81	B D U L' D' U F2 U' L' R U L' B' L2 B F L2 D U' B2 F U' B2 F R2
56.	11.53	R' B L' B R B2 D' U' B' D U' L' D' U2 L R' D2 U2 L R2 D' L' B2 F U
57.	11.66	U2 F' U B' F D2 U' B R D2 L' R D' U2 L' F' D U F2 U2 L' B' R B L'
58.	11.36	B' F2 R2 B' D' U' B D' B L' R' U' L' R F' L2 F D2 B2 F R' D' R2 D U2
59.	10.86	F' L' D2 U L' F2 L' F R D2 B F2 U2 L R2 D U2 L2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D
60.	10.69	D' U' R2 D' U L B' D2 F R D' L R2 D B' F L2 R D2 U L2 R' F' U B
61.	10.56	B' F' D2 L R U L R B' L2 D U L R2 U L D L B' R2 F' D' U' R' F2
62.	14.84	B' D2 U R2 D2 B' L R' F' U B R2 D U2 L' R' D' F U L2 R' D U2 L R
63.	12.63	D B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 L' B D' U L2 D' U' B L' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F R' F2
64.	13.90	L2 R D B L2 U B2 F' L' D2 F' R' D2 L' R D2 U L2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2
65.	10.40	U' L' D F U' L' R2 D2 U2 L' F L F2 L2 D' U' L2 B' D' U' L2 U2 L R' D
66.	9.36	D2 F R' B2 D F' D2 U' B' F2 L R' D' U2 B2 D' U B F U2 L' D' U2 L2 R
67.	12.78	R U B F2 R B' F L B F U R2 D U' L R2 B' L' F' L2 R2 U' B2 U' L
68.	9.86	B F' R D U2 F2 D U' L R2 D' R2 B2 L' F D' U' L' U' F L' D U2 F' U'
69.	12.09	U' F D2 U B2 U' B' U' B' F2 U2 L R2 B2 L2 R D R U' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D'
70.	9.77	B F' L2 R' D R2 B L2 R' D U' R2 B F' D' U B' F2 L' B' F2 L B L2 R2
71.	10.27	B F2 D L' R2 F L2 D B2 F D' U' L' B F2 D2 L2 R B F2 D' U' R' U' F
72.	12.38	D R D2 B F2 R U' L D F R B2 D B F' L' F' D' B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D U'
73.	13.41	D2 U2 R' F' U' B F2 U2 R D2 U L R' F2 D L2 B2 F' R F2 D' B F' U' L
74.	11.96	R2 D2 F' D2 U' L B F L R' B' L D2 R' F2 R' U' B F' R2 B L2 U' F U'
75.	11.52	D2 R B2 R' F2 D U' B2 F' U' B2 D U' B2 F2 D U' B' F' L2 R D' R2 D L2
76.	13.34	L' R' D2 F L' D' B' F R2 D B' F2 L' R2 B' D' B' F R' F U' L2 R' F' L2
77.	16.11	D' L D2 L R B' F2 U' R2 D B L' B F' L' B2 F' D2 U L R D F2 R' U
78.	11.90	D' U2 L2 R' U' R2 B' L B' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F D U' L2 R U F R2 D'
79.	12.50	U B' L' U' L' D2 B2 F L2 D L' R B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R' D U' B' R2 U
80.	9.84	B F' L2 R' B D2 U R D' B D' U L' R2 D2 U2 B U F2 L' R' F' L' B2 F
81.	13.69	B' F2 L' F D' U L' D2 L R' B' U' B2 D' U' L2 F2 L B2 U2 R U R B2 D'
82.	12.30	F' L' U B2 L R B U2 L R' F D' U2 R' F' D U2 R2 D U2 L' F' R D B
83.	10.61	B2 F D F R' U B L R D U L2 D L R D2 F' D2 U B2 F2 D2 U L R
84.	16.43	B2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 F' U2 R D L B' L' R2 U B2 D2 L' B D2 L R B2 L' R2
85.	11.71	D2 U' B L2 R2 B2 R D' F' U' L2 B F' D2 B2 R2 B F' D' U B2 F2 D U' R'
86.	13.08	B' L' U' F D2 B' D U' L2 U2 F L' B2 D' U R2 B D2 U' B L' D2 U2 L2 D'
87.	10.52	B' F' L' R' B2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R D R' B2 F' L R' U B F2 D F' D2 B' L2
88.	13.91	B2 F' D2 U L R' U' R' F L2 R B F' L' R' F' L2 D U F2 L B F2 L2 R
89.	9.05	L' F' R2 D L2 B F U L' D2 U' L' B R' B2 F2 L R F2 D U2 R2 B F2 U
90.	12.38	U2 B R' F U' L' R B' F2 D' F2 D U R' B L2 D2 U' B D2 L2 D' U B L2
91.	9.77	D2 U2 F2 U' R' D' F2 D' U2 B' D L R2 D2 U L R' U' B' F D B D F' R2
92.	12.84	B F' L2 R U L' U2 R B L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F L' D U L R' D2 U L' R2
93.	12.81	D U' L2 R2 D' U L R D U' L' B D L2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L' D' U2 L2 R2 D'
94.	12.02	L' R' B2 R U' L R2 F U2 F2 L2 R' B D' U' R' F L F' D R D' L2 D' L2
95.	12.81	F2 D' U2 B' D2 L' R' B D2 U2 B L' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 U' B F2 D2 U
96.	11.71	D L' F2 D' U B' D' U L2 U L R U2 B' D2 U' B L2 R' F' L' B' F' R B'
97.	13.67	B2 D B' F U B' F L' B2 F D2 B L2 R B' F' L' U2 B F' D2 U' R2 D' B'
98.	10.78	B F2 D U B2 F U2 B F' D2 B F2 R B' D' F' L F2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 F2
99.	13.53	U2 B F U' F2 L R U B L2 U' R' F U2 R2 U2 L B2 F L2 U2 B2 F' R F2
100.	11.40	L B L F2 L' R' D U' B D U F U B L B F L2 D U' L2 B D' F' L


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2010)

Next plz I'm ready this time


----------



## Bogyo (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are 100 scrambles. I don't know if this was only a special week, and we won't do avg100 every week, so sorry if I did this wrong. If I will have enough time I'll make the results list too.


Spoiler



F U2 B' F' L' B2 F U2 L' B2 U' F U2 R F R B2 U2 L' U' B2 F2 D2 U' F'
D' U2 B F2 R' D2 U' B F' L2 D' U' R2 D2 U' L2 R B' U' L D2 U2 B' F' R
R2 D2 U' L' U2 R' B2 U' F L' D B L B' F2 D2 F' L R' B' F D U2 F2 U
U L R U2 B' D' F' U' B D F2 D2 U' B F' L' R2 D' L R' B F L U2 L'
L' R' B F2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 U F L' U L' R2 D2 U2 B D U' R' B' F'
B L2 R U' L2 F L' B' D B2 F D' U' L2 B' F2 U' L2 R' B' R B2 L2 D U'
D2 R F R2 D' L' U L' R2 B' F L2 R B R B' F L R D2 U' F D' U L'
L D2 F D' U2 B' D F' U L' B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 B F2 L R U' B U' F L
F2 R' B2 D' U' B2 R' B U L D2 U B2 F' L R2 U' F' D U' L2 B2 U2 L D'
L U2 L2 U' L D' U2 F L' F U B' R2 D2 U B2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U R
U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R D U' L R2 B2 R' D' U' L' D' U' L' B' F' L'
L' R' B2 F R' F' D U' L2 D2 U' R' D' B2 F D2 U' B2 R F2 L B2 R' F U2
L' R D' B' L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F L F' D2 U L R2 F' L B2 F' R
R2 D2 U B F L' R2 D2 U' B U' F' L R B F2 U' B F' D R2 B' L2 B F
D' U' L2 B' F R B2 F L2 B' R B2 D' U B2 F2 U2 B F' D2 U' F2 D2 U' R'
B2 F' L2 B' R2 U' R D L' D' U2 B D2 B F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' R' F' R' F2 L'
B2 F2 R' B' F L D' U2 L' B F D' L2 R' B' L' D B L R' U' R D2 U B
F D2 R D F D' U R F' D B' F' D2 B2 F D' B F' U' B' F' R' D B2 F2
R B' D' U' F2 L' R F' L' R' D R2 B' U' L2 B' F' D2 B' F L2 R B2 L' R'
B' F2 R' B2 F D' F R' U B' R2 D L' D2 U' L2 D F' L2 B F2 R B2 L' R2
B2 F' D2 R2 U' B F R' B' F D U' R' F' D2 U F2 D' U2 F' D2 U B D' U'
L2 D2 B' F' L B2 F D' L2 R2 F' L B' U' B F' L2 R2 U L2 B D2 B2 F R2
U' R' D L2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F L2 R U2 B2 F' R B' R D' B F2 R2 B F L2
B D L D B' R D2 F D' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 B D2 U' B L2 R2 B' L D B F'
R' D' L' B' F2 R' U B' F2 U2 L R2 B2 U' L U B2 F U L' R2 U' L U' F2
B F' D U B2 D' B L2 R U2 L2 R2 D U' F2 L R2 B F' R B L2 U B2 F'
U F2 D' U' L R2 U F' D2 U B L R2 U' L F L F2 U L R D2 B2 F' L2
R F L2 R D' U R U2 L' R2 D' U2 L' U' B' F2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 L D' U2 B
R D' U R B2 F2 D U' L' F' L D2 F L' R B R' D2 B' F' D B' R' F2 U
B2 U2 B' D' U L2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' D2 B' L R2 U2 F' L' B' L' R' D U2 R U2
F D U' L' U2 F' D' U R' D2 L' R D' U' B' R' D' R2 B2 U L' B R D' L'
B' F' L2 R' U2 R2 D2 F L F R' B2 D U L' R2 D U R D' U2 R' D' L' D2
L2 R' F R' U2 F2 U L R F' R2 D B L' R' D' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' B F D
B2 F' L' D B' U' R' U' B2 R D B D R2 U B' L2 R F2 U2 F L2 R2 B' L
B2 F D L2 F' L2 R2 D U R' U' B' R2 U L R U2 B' L' F' U L D' U' L
B2 L D' U' F' D' U' B U' L' U2 B2 F L2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 B' F L2 B'
B F2 L' D' L' U L2 R B2 F' L D' L' R' D' U2 B2 L2 R B F2 L' R F2 R2
L B' L' B2 F U2 B F' L2 R' B R F' L R' U L' R' D2 U' B' U' L F2 D2
R2 D2 U2 F D U2 L2 D L' B' F L' B' L' D' U R' D' F U' L' R B' D2 B
B2 U2 B2 F2 D U' L R' F2 U' R D' U2 L D U B' R F2 D U F' L' D B2
R D L2 U2 B D2 U B' R' B' D' R' D' U' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U F' R U' F'
F D L B' F' U2 R' D U2 B' F2 D' U' B F' L' D2 R U L2 U2 R U B L
D2 F2 R' D' U B2 L R2 D U' R' D B2 F' L2 B' F' D' U B U' F' L F2 L
L R F L' R' B2 L R2 B' F' R2 D2 U' L' F2 U2 L B D2 U L' B' R2 B' U'
B F2 D' U' L2 R' D U2 B' F U2 R' U2 F' U B' F R2 D' L' D' R2 D' U2 R2
D2 U' B2 F U F' L D U2 B2 F2 D U2 R' D' U2 R' F' D2 F D2 U F' U F
L' U' B' L2 D' U2 L' R2 B' F L R2 B' D' U L' U' R2 U' L2 D U' F R' U
U' B' L' R B2 U F' D' L D2 L' D B2 F D2 L2 R U B2 U2 R2 F D U' B'
B' F2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' L' B2 L2 B L D2 U2 L U2 B D' U B2 F2 R' D B
U2 B2 L2 R' U' R2 D2 F2 L' R D U' F U R' D2 U' B L2 D R2 D' U' R F
R U2 L R2 D' U' L2 R B2 D2 U' B' L R2 U B2 F' L' R' F2 D2 U' B L R'
L2 B' D2 U' B' D' U' B F D L' B F' L2 F' D L2 R2 U' B2 F' D' B' D B'
L2 D B F' L2 F D U L' F R2 F' U B' F' D2 U' B' F2 L2 D2 L' R2 U L2
D R2 B2 F L F D' U L' D' U L2 B2 R D L' D2 F D' L2 U' F' L' F U2
B2 F2 D' U B' L R D' R F' D2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B' F L' D2 U L U' B2 D'
U2 R B' F2 D U R' D' R D2 U L F D B' U2 R U' L' F D2 B D L2 D'
F' L B D' R' D2 U' L2 D L R2 D L2 R' B U2 L2 R B F' L' R2 D R2 F
U' L' R2 D' U L' R2 B2 R' B F D' L F U' B' F' R2 F' L' R2 D' U R B2
L2 R' B' F D2 F' R' U2 B2 F L B2 F2 L' F2 R D' U2 L R F' D L2 R2 U2
U' R2 B2 F D B2 L R' B F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 F' D' U' R2 B F U B2
L2 D2 L2 U2 L' R' D' B2 L2 U B' D2 U F2 R' F U' B D2 U L2 D2 U' F2 D
L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D U2 R U L B' U L2 F2 R D L R2 B' F D2 U B R U2
U' F U L R' U' L' D B' R' F' D B2 U L2 D2 U2 B2 F U L R2 D2 U2 R2
L' R2 D' U' L' U L R' F2 L2 R' D U2 F L2 R2 B' F D2 B' L' D B D' B'
D2 B2 R' U L B D' F2 D' U' B' F D' F R2 D2 F' D2 U L' R' B' R2 B F2
L R' B L2 D B2 F L2 R' B' F' R' F U' L' B2 F' R D' B D2 U' F' R' F2
B2 D2 U2 B' F' L D B2 F2 L2 D U2 B' F L' R' B2 F R' B2 F' D' R U R2
D L' B R' D2 U B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U L R2 B' F D U' L2 R F2 L' R2 B'
R U' R2 D2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F' D R2 B2 L' R' F D B2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 F U'
R2 D U' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F D' U R' B F D L2 U F R' F2 R' B' F' L' F
B R' B F' R' D' U2 L R2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' D' R2 B L' R B2 D2 U B2 L2 B2
L2 D2 U F' L2 F D2 F2 R B' F2 R B D2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2
D B F' L' R2 F2 U2 B' D B2 L' R2 B L' B F' L B2 L R D' L B' F' R
F L2 D2 B D2 L' D' U' B' D F D2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 R B2 F R F L' U'
B2 F2 D R F' D' L F L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B F2 L' D F2 D'
D' B' D' L2 R B L2 R2 D2 U B R' U L2 D2 B2 D U B2 L R F L2 D' U2
R' U' L' R2 B' D' L' D' B2 F' U2 L2 R D' B L2 D' U' L2 D' U' B2 F2 L' R
D2 U' F L' R' B' F2 D2 U2 F' L R D2 U R' F' L F' U' R2 B' D' B F' L2
B2 F R2 B2 R' D' U' B2 D2 R2 F D2 L B' D L' R' F U2 B F' D' L2 D U'
F2 L2 F' L' R B' R' D B L B D L' R2 F2 L' D U2 B' L' R' U2 B2 F L'
D U B' F2 D2 F2 R B2 F L' R2 F' R' D' U2 R' B' F' D2 L' R' U B' U2 B
B' F D2 R' D2 U B2 D R2 B D2 U B' F U F D2 U2 B F U R' U L2 F'
R' D' U R B' D U' L2 R' F2 D' L R U2 F2 L' R2 F' U B L U' R D U'
D2 U2 B D' U2 L R' F2 L F' U' B D2 L' B2 D U' L' R' D B2 D2 U B U'
B F2 L R2 D U F2 U L U B2 F D2 B' F' L D2 U F2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2
B2 F D U' B' F R D2 U' R F2 U F L' D2 R' B R2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R'
R U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' B' U' R U F' L' R' D' B F' U F2 D' U L' R F' R2
L2 R' F2 D2 L R2 D' U2 B L' B2 F2 D' L' B' D R' F2 R B D' F R U' R
D2 L' U2 R2 D' L' R2 F L R2 U2 B2 U' B F2 L2 R' B' F D' U' L' U2 L2 F'
B D U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F R2 D' U2 L2 R F L' U' R D' B L' D2 U2
D U F' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 R2 F' L' R2 D' L' D U2 F D' B F' L'
F D2 B F2 D2 L' R' D L F R2 D2 R B L2 R2 F' D2 U' B' F' L2 R D2 U'
D B2 F D' R B2 D U2 B2 L' R2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L R2 B' F2 D2 B
F R2 B F2 L2 R' B2 R D2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 D
B2 F2 L R' U' B' L U F U2 B F2 L' R B U2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 F L' R2 F2
L2 R B' R D' U' L' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 D U' B2 F' L R' F L2 R' B L2 R'
D' L B2 L' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D U' B' F L' U' B' F' L R D' U' R U' R B
L2 R2 B2 F L' U' B' F U' F D2 R D U' B F2 D B' L2 B F2 R' F2 D2 U
R2 D' L' R' D' U' B' L2 B2 F2 L' R' B' F L B2 L2 B' D U2 F2 L2 D U' L2
F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D' U L D U B' F' D2 U2 F U' L2 F' D' U' B2 R2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

Sup.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a .txt file for anyone who's too lazy to copypaste. (use in CCT)


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh not 100 again....


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2010)

So we gave up on this then?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So we gave up on this then?



Anything wrong with hijacking the thread Dene? If you want it to keep going, post 12 scrambles, don't just complain


----------



## Konsta (Jun 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So we gave up on this then?



I don't think so, but it's summer up here


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So we gave up on this then?
> ...



I could post more scrambles, but who would keep track of things? Personally, I don't want to. This is why I came in _asking_ (not complaining) if this had stopped.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

Come on, Kirjava, revive this 
There are so much more people who are capable of doing sub-10 on this forum now!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2010)

but hrrrrnggggg

it takes a huge chunk out of my day spending 5 mins to do it every week and a bit 

if you all really care, I guess I'll start doing it again though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's just nice to have for us, I wouldn't mind not having it though (like what Edward says about corner cutting LOL)

If it's a hassle for you, you can just make it monthly or randomly do this whenever you feel like


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, exactly what amostay2004 said!

EDIT: But I would like to have it >:-(


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2010)

kk

I'll ,remind myself to do it at some point.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 22, 2010)

Results for avg100 week:

1. jtjogobonito - 10.91
2. masterofthebass - 11.47
3. Jai - 11.48
4. Ville Seppänen: 12.14
5. plechoss: 12.24
6. Sa967St: 12.47
7. amostay2004: 12.61
8. Hyprul 9-ty2: 12.66
9. deathbypapercutz: 12.91
10. Bogyo: 13.47
11. Konsta: 14.03
12. keemy: 14.49
13. guitardude7241: 14.99
14. rickcube: 15.12
15. sz35: 16.31

Scrambles for week 6: 
1. R' D U B2 F' R2 D' B' U2 B2 D' F2 U' L' F R2 U F R' B R' L' B2 R2 B2
2. L F' D' L' F L' U F2 R' U' F R' D' B' U' R F L2 R2 B' F' R2 F' U' B
3. R' D' F2 L U' R2 U2 R F R B2 D B' U2 L' B2 L2 R' D R' B2 D2 L R' F'
4. R' U2 B R2 U' L' F' R U' R U' F L2 R B D B R U2 R' U2 B F' L' B'
5. D2 R2 B L' R2 B2 R' B2 R2 L' B2 D' L2 F2 B' R F L' F' L2 F2 L' D2 B' F'
6. U' R2 B2 F2 L2 B R F R2 F R' L' B R D U2 B2 F2 L B2 D U F2 U' L2
7. R F B D2 F' R' L2 D2 R D U' L' B' U' F2 L B D2 L R' D' B L2 R2 D
8. R' L B D2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R U' D F2 B2 D2 L B L2 D' F2 B' D' B2
9. F2 U R2 U L2 F' R B2 U R' L D F R' D2 U L2 D' U2 R' U' F' U' F2 R
10. U2 D L2 F U' F2 U B D' F' D' R D R D2 R D2 B2 D' R' D B2 U2 B' L2
11. B2 L R F2 R D' B2 F' U L' B' L2 D' R2 B' F' R2 U F' R2 F B' R2 L' F'
12. U' B F2 U2 R D U' L B R2 U B U' L' D' L' U2 B L' U R U2 F D U

There.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2010)

At least sort out the results from last time first >_>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 22, 2010)

13.94, 12.59, 14.97, (19.36), 10.91, 11.58, 13.28, (9.33), 14.93, 13.34, 11.40, 13.18 = 13.01

Kirjava: k


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I want to now. <
> 
> 1. R' D U B2 F' R2 D' B' U2 B2 D' F2 U' L' F R2 U F R' B R' L' B2 R2 B2
> 2. L F' D' L' F L' U F2 R' U' F R' D' B' U' R F L2 R2 B' F' R2 F' U' B
> ...



failerz


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG EPIC BUMP

Scrambles for week 7:
1. U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U F L2 B F2 R' L B' F U2 D2 L B2 L R2 B2 D' R L2 U
2. L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 B D' L B' L2 F' D B D' L2 F L2 B' U' R B2 R' F2 
3. B2 R2 B D L' R D B2 F U2 D2 R2 F D' U L2 U2 F U B L' F D2 L' R2
4. F2 R D' L2 B' D' F' U2 F' R L' F' B L D' U2 L' R' D B L2 U F R' U'
5. U2 L U' L2 B2 R' B' U D' F' L2 D R2 D2 B D2 B2 U F' U B D B R2 D2 
6. D R2 B D' L2 F D' F L R2 B U' F2 B' L U' D2 L' B2 F' D U' B2 D F 
7. U' B2 F D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' U2 L F2 B' D2 L' R U2 L' D L F
8. U B R2 L' D F U B2 D2 L R' F B' D' L2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' U2 D' 
9. L2 D2 L' B2 U' D2 B' L' F2 U2 F R2 D B F' D2 R D U' B U' F U' L R' 
10. F' R' D' U F L' R' U D' R2 D2 U' F R' D2 B' D F' R2 U' R' D' B' L' U 
11. R B2 F' D' F U R2 F2 R U2 L' F' U2 D' R L' D' U F' D F2 U2 R' F' B
12. R L D R D2 B2 D2 L2 R B L F L2 U D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R' U' B F R2 D 

Deadline is the next Wednesday, or later if I forget about this


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

FML. So much potential in this average. Counting 18 and 17 <____<. Guess this is what I get for no warmup.

Average of 12: 14.78
1. 17.75 R2 B L' D B U B2 L' F2 R' D' L' B' D2 U L B2 R' F2 R L F2 B2 U' B' 
2. 13.40 U B R' F2 R B' D2 F2 B L2 F' D' L2 U F' U' R2 U' L' U2 D' F2 D' F U' 
3. 14.82 R' L' B D R F2 L2 R D2 U B' F2 D L R' B2 L2 R2 D2 B D F' D2 F' U2 
4. 12.97 D' U' F' L2 U D L' U' F L2 D R' D2 L B2 U2 R' D' F2 B U2 R2 F B' D' 
5. (12.69[lol easy scramble f2l]) B' L F' D2 U L B L' R B D' R2 U' B2 D2 B' D' F B2 D2 R2 L F2 D2 L 
6. 18.51 R2 L U2 L' R' F' U' F' D2 B D2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 D2 L' B' U F B' D L2 U 
7. 14.33 L2 B2 R' B' D F B' D' F2 R2 U' D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' D L' R U L B D 
8. 14.48 B2 L2 U2 B2 D U F D L F L2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 U' B D' U' F' U' B R' L2 
9. 13.69 F' U L' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B D' B' F' U B2 D' U2 R2 U L' U2 B D2 B' D 
10. (18.51) D2 L2 D L' B2 U' B2 F' R2 L U' F' B2 R' F' D U2 R B' D' U L2 R D' B' 
11. 14.00 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L F' R' B F2 U2 F2 L2 F B2 U2 L D B R 
12. 13.85 U2 L2 R F R D R2 D F2 B2 D' F' R2 D B F2 U F D' U' R B' D' L' F


----------



## slocuber (Feb 22, 2011)

11.05, 14.32, 11.20, 11.90, 11.27, 13.86, 14.54, 14.36, 13.54, 13.86, 11.23, 15.59 = 13.01

Great average! First 5 are a 11.45 avg5 (my personal best I think).


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryan, you know there is ongoing sub-12 race?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> Ryan, you know there is ongoing sub-12 race?


 
Obviously, since I participated in that. I felt like doing those scrambles though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

11.95, 10.27, 9.35, 10.93, 12.98, 11.51, 10.00, 11.11, 12.52, 12.87, 12.98, 11.23 = 11.54

ugh...crap


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2011)

10.71, 9.99, 9.04, (7.91), 11.78, (12.60), 9.66, 8.21, 10.71, 10.24, 9.69, 9.26 = 9.93
yey


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 10.71, 9.99, 9.04, (7.91), 11.78, (12.60), 9.66, 8.21, 10.71, 10.24, 9.69, 9.26 = 9.93
> yey


 
cheat. you're already sub10


----------



## Popo4123 (Nov 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
avg of 12: 10.23

Time List:
1. 9.46 U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B U2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 F' L' B2 U L F' 
2. (8.27) F L U D2 L2 D2 F U R B2 U' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 
3. 10.67 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U L2 R' F' R2 F' D2 U R2 
4. 9.89 L2 U' D L B L F D B' U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 L B2 
5. 9.11 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L' B U L2 D' U2 R2 B L 
6. 9.32 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L R' F2 B' D R2 U' F D R' D R2 D 
7. (12.30) U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B R2 F' L' U2 F R' B U B 
8. 10.20 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F R' B2 D' R2 F2 L U B' D2 
9. 11.49 L2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F D2 L' F R B2 R' D2 L2 D' L U 
10. 11.80 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D F R F' U L' F' R2 F' L' B2 
11. 10.25 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' D' L B L' F2 U' R B U L' 
12. 10.07 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 R F' D' U2 B' L2 B' R' D2


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice but nicer bump...


----------

